# 1st Cycle IVF April 2013



## V2R

Eventually I have had word from the hospital after chasing them up over xmas!

I am having my 1st cycle of IVF in April, it is alot sooner than expected. I was waiting on my IUI appointment but after chasing up the hospital they told me the goverment has put extra funding into IVF & they have cancelled IUI. It has brought me forward a year earlier for IVF.....I am very scared but excited, anyone else starting IVF in April??


----------



## captainj1

hi V2R

i know your thread is a few months old, but are you still going for IVF in April? I am likely to be too - i have the legal bloods (HIV and hep testing) being taken and signing consent forms tomorrow but hoping i can get started ASAP. 

I'm in NW UK
x


----------



## V2R

Hi CaptainJ1,

The hospital have made an error it dates!! They are now saying June/July. If this is an incorrect date again I will honestly loose the head with them. I'm just waiting on the offical letter. 
Have you had bloods done before? Have you tried Clomid? xx


----------



## captainj1

oh no! That must be so frustrating. We are doing it privately and i have to say everything seems to be moving very very quickly. 

I haven't tried clomid because i am ovulating on my own - i have regular 25(ish) day cycles, and i have a DS who i conceived naturally back in January 2010. I have been TTC a second for 18 months, 22 cycles, and i am 38 in July so the advice is just to crack on with IVF if we can afford it which luckily we can.

Oh and yes I've had bloods done for FSH (11 ish - normal given my age) and AMH (19 ish which is good for my age) and DH has had a SA which was also excellent.

x


----------



## V2R

I probably should have went private but I get 3 IVF treatments on NHS so thought I would try it first, then we will go private if it does not work.

It's frustrating that it's just a case of nothing is actually wrong it's just that I cant get pregnant.! It will be the same with you.

I'm 34 in December. Seems the clock is ticking faster every year I fail to get pregnant. xx


----------



## Mbrink

Just wanted to say best of luck to you ladies! I am in the end of my first cycle, we did IVF-ICSI. The retrieval was today. It was not as bad as all of the horror stories suggest online, but I was sedated. I'm pretty sure the IV was the worst part of the entire procedure!!


----------



## V2R

At last I got my appointment through 9th April to check my BMI & AMH level, also getting bloods done again. I cannot wait defo a weight has been lifted. 

How are you getting on Captianj1? How far on are you with IVF?

Hi MBrink, good to know it isnt too bad. Good luck have you heard if any of your eggs have fertilised?


----------



## captainj1

hi there

I'm just on CD13 so going at my DH like a rabbit in the hope that we get our natural BFP before we start IVF on or around 10th April. I am on an antagonist protocol so will start with injections on CD2 which should be around then (assuming AF arrives!). ER is then on CD13-15 and ET will be 5 days later as we are aiming for 5 day blastocyst transfer.

so either way, we have a plan, and i'm feeling positive about it. They said we have a good chance of IVF being successful given we have no identified problems, I've been pregnant and had a baby before, and we are going for 5-day transfers which have a much better rate of success.

great to hear you got your appointment through! have they said when you might be able to get started?

x


----------



## TooExcited

captainj1 said:


> hi there
> 
> I'm just on CD13 so going at my DH like a rabbit in the hope that we get our natural BFP before we start IVF on or around 10th April. I am on an antagonist protocol so will start with injections on CD2 which should be around then (assuming AF arrives!). ER is then on CD13-15 and ET will be 5 days later as we are aiming for 5 day blastocyst transfer.
> 
> so either way, we have a plan, and i'm feeling positive about it. They said we have a good chance of IVF being successful given we have no identified problems, I've been pregnant and had a baby before, and we are going for 5-day transfers which have a much better rate of success.
> 
> great to hear you got your appointment through! have they said when you might be able to get started?
> 
> x

Captainj1 - where are you being treated? I live on the Wirral & am going to the Countess / women's. We have our first apt for ivf on 10th April

Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi there, I've got almost the exact timing as Captainj1 of my first IVF. I'm 37, DH 43, he has great counts, I have premature ovarian diminished reserves, only 4 working antral follies. I've been on the pill for the last week and a half and on the flare protocol. 

Have you guys seen your drug regiments? I just got mine in the mail the other day and they've got me on a few drugs including 450mg Gonal f. from everyone I speak to this is an extremely high dose. I've heard it's good to start high and they can always adjust it lower if I respond quickly, I think the fs is worried I'll be a poor responder. I'm going to have to do the injections myself, oH gets all faint and pale at the site of needles. How about you ladies, looking forward to injections :haha:


----------



## captainj1

TooExcited said:


> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> I'm just on CD13 so going at my DH like a rabbit in the hope that we get our natural BFP before we start IVF on or around 10th April. I am on an antagonist protocol so will start with injections on CD2 which should be around then (assuming AF arrives!). ER is then on CD13-15 and ET will be 5 days later as we are aiming for 5 day blastocyst transfer.
> 
> so either way, we have a plan, and i'm feeling positive about it. They said we have a good chance of IVF being successful given we have no identified problems, I've been pregnant and had a baby before, and we are going for 5-day transfers which have a much better rate of success.
> 
> great to hear you got your appointment through! have they said when you might be able to get started?
> 
> x
> 
> Captainj1 - where are you being treated? I live on the Wirral & am going to the Countess / women's. We have our first apt for ivf on 10th April
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Hey there! I'm having my treatment privately as i already have a son so am not eligible on NHS. I will be at the BMi Alexandra in cheadle. I'm from the Wirral although I live near knutsford now. I was born at the countess! And my SIL works there as a nurse in A and E. I've heard lots of great things about the women's too. Good luck hon! X


----------



## captainj1

I've got a fridge full of meds 2have4kids. I have cetrocide and luveris and some other stuff that I haven't opened yet that is in a big polystyrene box. And lots and lots of needles...! Eek! X


----------



## 2have4kids

captainj1 said:


> I've got a fridge full of meds 2have4kids. I have cetrocide and luveris and some other stuff that I haven't opened yet that is in a big polystyrene box. And lots and lots of needles...! Eek! X

Ohhh exciting! I've got luveris too. 75mg/day + gonal F 450mg, what's your doses captain?


----------



## V2R

All my letter says is I have to get AMH level checked & screening consent forms signed. Once this has been done further instructions will be sent. Also states my BMI has to be between 19 & 35.

Drugs & needles I am a bit worried about what I have to take & inject. Is it alot? I assume everyones 'medication' is different?

I'm getting excited/nervous....Really hope it works for us all xx


----------



## 2have4kids

v2r that's exciting news. If they put you into full down reg first you'll have to do suprefact/Buserelin first while you're on the pill the month before IVF and if not, you'll do the bcp (most cases), baseline u/s & bloods and then start stims for 7-14 days. I did an HCG injection last month and it wasn't too bad but I don't know how giving myself 2/day will work for 7-14 days. You should be very glad they're giving you an amh test, I don't have access to that and I don't trust the fsh tests, mine are all over the place, 16 one month, 6 another. They say your fsh is only as good as your highest score. whatever, I'd just like an AMH done to see how far out in my fertility window I am.


----------



## V2R

I had never heard of AMH until I received my letter, but it seems a better way to find which drug treatment is best for me. It's alot to take in, I think I will be ok with the needles. 

So have you got many drugs to take? Is it all written down for you? I am a bit worried for side effects


----------



## 2have4kids

I have a list of drugs by the day and because I'm not on Buserelin I've only got Gonal F and Luveris each day. I'm also taking DHEA and other vitamins to help with egg quality but that's about it.


I think the injections will be OK, after I pinched my belly fat so hard when I did the injection last month I was shocked that I really couldn't feel the needle. I'll just pinch hard again and my brain will hopefully forget about the pain. I'm just worried about hyper stimulating so I'm going to read up on the symptoms so that I know what to look for. 450mg gonal f is a pretty scary dose. I'm on a few other blogs and the ladies seem to experience nausea, grumpiness, tiredness and sore ovaries. It doesn't matter to me what the effects, I just want to get knocked up! lol


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - Happy Easter. how is everyone today?

I was really looking forward to today as I gave up chocolate, biscuits, sweets and crisps for lent but today I am full of cold and can't taste anything :cry::cry:

I am now in to the 10 day count down to my kick off appointment and I'm nervous yes excited at the same time. Does anyone know how they choose which protocol to go on? All our levels seem fine and I have no endo or fibroids etc so we are in the unexplained camp. I would just love to know roughly how long it will all take... Patience is not a strong point of mine he he.

Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy Easter everybody! Tooexcited, I think they quite often try long protocol first, I'm on flare protocol and will likely be a poor responder. You should respond just fine. Hopefully they do genetic testing on both of you first to see why you can't seem to get your bfp. I thought with the losses and how long it's taken I might have autoimmune issues but nothing came up on either of our tests.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies can i join u....i just started my buserelin injections on sat nite....im on long day 21 protocol not liking doing the injections but i hope i will get used to them hopefully this is our month eeek


----------



## 2have4kids

Trolley_Dolley, whatever it takes to get that BFP, and welcome! Let us know how your side effects go. I'm on a few threads where all the ladies have said they get pretty bad side effects from it, I'm hoping you steer clear. THankfully I think they've skipped that step for me although I'll be asking on Wed when I do my baseline u/s. Did you take the bcp first?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

2have4kids said:


> Trolley_Dolley, whatever it takes to get that BFP, and welcome! Let us know how your side effects go. I'm on a few threads where all the ladies have said they get pretty bad side effects from it, I'm hoping you steer clear. THankfully I think they've skipped that step for me although I'll be asking on Wed when I do my baseline u/s. Did you take the bcp first?

Hi 2have4kids no really noticable side effects as yet but i take my shot at 10 in the evening so by the morning i feel ok.....lucky u doing the short protocol....ive not been on bcp whats that?sorry im new to all this :blush:


----------



## 2have4kids

Birth control pill (marvelon) for 21 days before baseline and stimms. It turns out I do have to take Suprefact (Burselin), they just hadn't written it down because they don't know how much yet and when I'll be ready. Tomorrow is my u/s and bloods.


----------



## 2have4kids

I've been taking DHEA for 3+ months now and have been reading this blog:
https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Fertility---Infertility---IVF/DHEA-and-IVF/show/416979?page=2


The lady, Anitasto, seems to have been through many ivf's and her friend has been through 17 of them. She recommends what to look for with baseline u/s's, she says all the follies need to be <7mm, 10 or over is too big and will not be successful. She also recommends getting testosterone tests throughout. I'll skip that but I'll be interested to see the baseline measurement tomorrow. she said don't waste your money if they're bigger than that and that many women ovulate through the BCP beforehand which will wreck the ivf cycle. she says they should be testing for this, so I'll ask if they'll do a prog test for O.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

2have4kids said:


> Birth control pill (marvelon) for 21 days before baseline and stimms. It turns out I do have to take Suprefact (Burselin), they just hadn't written it down because they don't know how much yet and when I'll be ready. Tomorrow is my u/s and bloods.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi hun no i didnt start with that i just got straight into the burselin got my irst scan on the 11th...good luck for 2mo let me know how u get on :thumbup:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

2have4kids said:


> I've been taking DHEA for 3+ months now and have been reading this blog:
> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Fertility---Infertility---IVF/DHEA-and-IVF/show/416979?page=2
> 
> 
> The lady, Anitasto, seems to have been through many ivf's and her friend has been through 17 of them. She recommends what to look for with baseline u/s's, she says all the follies need to be <7mm, 10 or over is too big and will not be successful. She also recommends getting testosterone tests throughout. I'll skip that but I'll be interested to see the baseline measurement tomorrow. she said don't waste your money if they're bigger than that and that many women ovulate through the BCP beforehand which will wreck the ivf cycle. she says they should be testing for this, so I'll ask if they'll do a prog test for O.

This is great info thank u


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been on here for a while. Too Excited how is your cold? I have also had something hanging about me :-(

My hospital appointment has been changed to Thursday 18th...I think I am going to crack up with the hospital I thought tomorrow would've been the start to my IVF journey.

How is everyone else getting on? Hi Trolley Dolly, don't worry I am new to all this as well I don't have a clue what to expect xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone

V2R - cold has almost gone thank you. Perfectly timed to coincide with ovulation... Perfect timing!

How is everyone doing? We have our kick off apt on Wednesday and I'm getting nervous! I have a huge list of questions. Is there anything I really really should ask? I'm getting a bit confused about it all now!

We have literally gone all out this month hoping for a BFP before we get to ivf. This cycle has closely mimicked the cycle in August which ended up as a chemical so I have my fingers and toes crossed (minus the chemical of course!) I have ovulated today so the 2ww starts now!

Will get my AMH results on weds too so a bit nervous about that too!

Must chill out he he xx


----------



## captainj1

hi girls!

Good to hear everyone's news. I had my teach-in today for my meds. I am expecting AF to arrive on Thursday. I had gone for it in March around O time hoping and praying for a last minute natural BFP but did a HPT this morning before my appointment and it was a BFN. 

So i have all my meds waiting and my sheet of doses - i'm on the antagonist protocol so am doing jabs of 300iu of Gonal-F from CD2 and will be adding 2 more jabs on CD7 (0.25mg of Cetrotide and 75iu of Luveris). Should finish stimming on around CD12-14 then do my trigger for ER. So probably ER on around 24 April and hoping for a day-5 blasto transfer of 2 blastos.

Wish me luck! will let you know when AF starts and I'm all systems go. Not looking forward to the injections and kind of sad that we weren't able to do it naturally, but also excited and apprehensive for the next few weeks. We will know by around 10th May if it has worked or not so at least it is a short cycle...x


----------



## V2R

TooExcited said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> V2R - cold has almost gone thank you. Perfectly timed to coincide with ovulation... Perfect timing!
> 
> How is everyone doing? We have our kick off apt on Wednesday and I'm getting nervous! I have a huge list of questions. Is there anything I really really should ask? I'm getting a bit confused about it all now!
> 
> We have literally gone all out this month hoping for a BFP before we get to ivf. This cycle has closely mimicked the cycle in August which ended up as a chemical so I have my fingers and toes crossed (minus the chemical of course!) I have ovulated today so the 2ww starts now!
> 
> Will get my AMH results on weds too so a bit nervous about that too!
> 
> Must chill out he he xx

Hey how did your appointment go on Wed? What kind of questions did you ask? I really don't know what to ask because I don't know what to expect.

There is a open night at the fertility clinic in May so I think I might go to it.

My appointment is on Thursday all Im thinking about asking is when do I start taking meds & is there are any side effects. I am a bit scared now would love to fall pregnant before I start IVF but it looks very unlikely.


----------



## V2R

captainj1 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> Good to hear everyone's news. I had my teach-in today for my meds. I am expecting AF to arrive on Thursday. I had gone for it in March around O time hoping and praying for a last minute natural BFP but did a HPT this morning before my appointment and it was a BFN.
> 
> So i have all my meds waiting and my sheet of doses - i'm on the antagonist protocol so am doing jabs of 300iu of Gonal-F from CD2 and will be adding 2 more jabs on CD7 (0.25mg of Cetrotide and 75iu of Luveris). Should finish stimming on around CD12-14 then do my trigger for ER. So probably ER on around 24 April and hoping for a day-5 blasto transfer of 2 blastos.
> 
> Wish me luck! will let you know when AF starts and I'm all systems go. Not looking forward to the injections and kind of sad that we weren't able to do it naturally, but also excited and apprehensive for the next few weeks. We will know by around 10th May if it has worked or not so at least it is a short cycle...x

Good Luck it wont be long in passing until 10th May.

Is your meds easy to follow? Do you have to do them certain time of the day? 

Really hope it works, your emotions will be running wild.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies :wave:
*Captain*, did your AF arrive yet? Wouldn't that be SO great to get a surprise BFP, you're not out till your out!! And if you're out... roll on stims! Won't be long now. I too would like a 5 day transfer, they seem to be more successful then 3. We signed to throw back 3 good quality blasts or 4 if not so good quality. Overall stats in Canada are less than 40% chance of even 1 of 4 sticking if you're a woman over 37. That's pretty daunting in my books! At ~$8000/fresh cycle, we have no choice but to throw lots back.

*V2R* the 18th is just around the corner now!!When's AF due? Have you been HP testing yet? How was the FC open night?

*TooExcited* did you get your AMH test back yet? You're lucky to be able to have one, they charge for it here in Canada and I've got so many expenses as it is I just can't do another $100 for a test. 

*Trolley*!!! How did your scan go today lady??? I'm DYING to hear. :happydance:

*Mbrink* we haven't heard much from you since you popped your head in in the beginning. How is it going? Have you tested yet? I have f&tx for you.

AFM, did the cyst aspiration appt on Tuesday morning, they collected 2 big fat vials of fluid TMI GROSS! I couldn't believe it. That evil evil bcp! It hurt and I cried. Glad it's over with. They said it would be just like IVF but no meds. We started with suprefact Tuesday morning, I asked OH to do it while the pharmacist was teaching us. I felt fragile and not up to it, was glad he obliged.

I start stimming tonight at 5pm. I do my suprefact (bursulin 2mg) at 6am & 6pm everyday and Gonal F (450mg) & Luveris (75mg) at 5pm everyday now for 14 days. My first blood & scan is Wednesday next week.


----------



## V2R

Hi 2havekids,

My AF will be due roughly 25th April. I do not do any HP testings my AF has never been late!! Cant wait until the 18th I was a bit worried about my weight & BMI so I went to the chemist & all is perfect.

Oh no I feel for you so is that the cyst totally gone? I thought you would be put to sleep for that? What a horrible thing to go through but at least it is done now.
Good luck with your stimmings & let us all know how you get on on Wednesday xx


----------



## CzWife

2have4kids said:


> Hi there, I've got almost the exact timing as Captainj1 of my first IVF. I'm 37, DH 43, he has great counts, I have premature ovarian diminished reserves, only 4 working antral follies. I've been on the pill for the last week and a half and on the flare protocol.
> 
> Have you guys seen your drug regiments? I just got mine in the mail the other day and they've got me on a few drugs including 450mg Gonal f. from everyone I speak to this is an extremely high dose. I've heard it's good to start high and they can always adjust it lower if I respond quickly, I think the fs is worried I'll be a poor responder. I'm going to have to do the injections myself, oH gets all faint and pale at the site of needles. How about you ladies, looking forward to injections :haha:


Hi, I hope you ladies don't mind if I join! I am starting my first stim tonight for my third round of IVF. It looks like I am on a schedule similar to a few other people. This time, I am on the antagonist protocol. I will be taking 108iu of Follistim. In a few days, I will start Ganirelix with an ER around 4/22. I am hoping that this round is a success for us all.


----------



## captainj1

Hi Czwife, and welcome! I will be just a few days behind you, if AF ever arrives!

She's still not here and I haven't had any of my usual pre AF spotting either. However, I did another hpt this morning and still negative. I am getting cramps and sore boobs and definitely feels like she is on her way. I usually have 27 day cycles so she is due tomorrow. I think maybe the hysteroscopy I had 6 weeks ago has cleared out any old blood so maybe that's why I've not had spotting so far.

My meds are all fairly easy to follow, one is a pen and the other two are powder/water mixes. I have to do them all between 4 and 7pm each day, but as long as in at 3 hour window it doesn't have to be exactly the same time each day.

Anyway, will let you know when AF comes. Haven't been so impatient to see here for 2 years!!! X


----------



## captainj1

By the way 2have4kids, in the uk you can't transfer more than 2 embryos unless the woman is over 40 (I'm 37). Interesting to know what your cycle is costing, mine is going to be about £4000 for the ivf itself and another £1400 for the meds, plus £1000 for 2 year frozen embryo storage if there are any to store, plus £800 for assisted hatching if we need it. It all adds up doesn't it! And we have probably spent £1200 so far on consultations, blood tests, SA and hysteroscopy (which was partly covered by my insurance).

Will all be worth it if it works, i guess i was just very lucky that my DS was free!! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Welcome CzWife, sorry to hear you're on your 3rd IVF and wishing you some serious :dust: I only started full injections Thurs so we're not too far apart with schedules. 

Captain, my insurance paid for ~$5000-6000 meds and we pay $8000-$10000 in fees. If they don't use ICSI, assisted embryo hatching or there are none to freeze they give us some dosh back. It's outrageously expensive.

In Quebec they give the ladies free IVF but will only I don't know which I'd prefer tbh, I'm quite happy to get the family rolling with twins at this point, it's taken so bl00dy long!


----------



## captainj1

AF just arrived, so first full day of cycle will be tomorrow, stimming starts Monday. Gulp! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Yeay! Roll on Monday!


----------



## TooExcited

Hi ladies - sorry I have been MIA for a few days... I'm getting my head around things!

Captainj1 -- great news on AF. Let the fun commence!!!

2have4kids- my AMH was 9.19. Not terribly low (apparently) but low for my age (34) so we have been delayed slightly as I have to take dhea for 4-6 weeks then book back in to see the nurses. It's not a massive wait but I'm frustrated that I had the test 8 weeks ago and instead of writing to me or calling me and telling me to get in the dhea they wait until we are at kick off apt... Very annoying! We have to pay too as not a test offered on NHS at the moment so that cost £101!!!

How is everyone else doing? I have been at a wedding today & managed to get DH to only have 3 alcoholic drinks... Massive progress!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Tooexcited, I can relate to trying to get the oh to lay off alcoholic drinks. We're 2 weeks away from when we're meant to do this IVF thing and he's still having beers with the boys Friday night. Well he said it was a beer but I mean come on, just wait!

I'm sorry they're making you wait that long for IVF. I do think that DHEA works too and have been taking it for the last 3 months. I know the waiting sucks tho, frustrating!

I'm on day 3 of swimming and having headaches galore. Thought a workout might help and although I feel really great & relaxed now there were such bright lights in the gym it didn't help. Pooo!
I hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## CzWife

2have4kids said:


> Welcome CzWife, sorry to hear you're on your 3rd IVF and wishing you some serious :dust: I only started full injections Thurs so we're not too far apart with schedules.
> 
> Captain, my insurance paid for ~$5000-6000 meds and we pay $8000-$10000 in fees. If they don't use ICSI, assisted embryo hatching or there are none to freeze they give us some dosh back. It's outrageously expensive.
> 
> In Quebec they give the ladies free IVF but will only I don't know which I'd prefer tbh, I'm quite happy to get the family rolling with twins at this point, it's taken so bl00dy long!


2have4kids, thanks a bunch. My first cycle was really a complete waste. The clinic was not the best. The new clinic is better. I guess it was just a matter of tweaking my protocol. I had to coast last cycle, and I lost a ton of eggs in the process. Hopefully, the ganirelix will do the trick... Kudos on your weight loss. That is a major accomplishment & will help with your overall health and ttc. 

Captain, good luck! 

TooExcited, there have been other women to have successful pregnancies with lower amh levels... that definitely sucks that no one told you sooner about that. Like you said, you could have been supplementing in the meantime had you known about it.


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone.

My DHEA has finally arrived today!!! I am probably the most impatient person in the world but it has taken since wednesday to get here!!

I have to take 3 x 25mg per day so have taken 2 to catch up for today. I've heard they can interupt sleep - has anyone else noticed that too? i'm going to try and take them earlier in the day if thats the case as i'm a light sleeper at the best of times!

Thanks czwife - i know - it's not disastrously low and my sister in law got pg first try on ivf and had a level of 6 so i'm still hanging in there.

How are you getting on stimming 2have? (i'm guessing you meant Stimming and not swimming as you typed below - you'd be very wrinkly after 3 days he he!)

Captainj - have you started stimming? exciting times to finally get moving hey?

V2R how are you getting on? we've not heard from you in a while...

AFM - i am on day 27 of my current cycle. I'm desperately hoping that we get the natural BFP before we end up on the ivf train... i've started cyclogest this month so things feel a little different already. It is making me really horny (sorry if tmi!!) so i spent most of yesterday googling whether it was safe/advisable to have O's in the 2ww!!! As always the results were mixed but i decided best not to... Other than sore boobs no other symptoms from the progesterone yet so am counting myself as lucky!


----------



## 2have4kids

Too excited glad to hear the DHEA has arrived. TBH I've never slept better than when I'm on DHEA, I can fall asleep at any time and I stay asleep all night wake feeling well rested. I know I was minimal on my DEAHS score when I got my GP to test for it so maybe I needed it. I feel like all I'm doing will not only get me preggers it'll keep me looking young too and stave off the dreaded cancer. The CoQ10 and resveratrol/pycnogenol that I'm on are great for repairing damaged cells. The TTC'ers have an extra advantage over those women who just get everything handed to them easily:shhh::bike:

Progesterone also helps relax you, your muscles - it's a great de-stresser (it prepares your body for pregnancy).

I was reading an IVF/workout blog over the weekend and they said that Lupron (Suprefact/Burselin same thing) is on the International Olympic Committee&#8217;s list of doping drugs. The IVF blogger lady was describing how she had so much more energy and could lift more weight. I felt that yesterday. She mentioned it makes it easier to build muscle. I don't lift heavy weights because I'm only after toning, but it seemed to be so much easier than usual and my headaches disappeared completely. Anyway, feel great today. :wohoo:

Other than working out to help pass the time I'm totally addicted to some great Netflix series, mad men, 24, Call the Midwife, Breaking Bad and Damages. How about you ladies? How do you make this waiting bearable??:shrug: Any of you seen Call the Midwife series?


----------



## TooExcited

2have - Thanks for the info on DHEA. I hope i sleep well too! How much CoQ10 do you take each day? My supplements have 50mg in them... is that enough? I dont think i take any resveratrol/pycnogenol ... i haven't heard of either of them!

I have netball tonight... I don't really enjoy it at the moment but we are coming towards the end of the season so it will be over soon! i had to give up my proper gym as it was too intense. Its a pure circuit training gym and you burn 500-600 cals a class. my poor little body couldn't cope with that and ttc!

OOhhh - netflix - now there is an idea!!! I absolutely loved Damages. How many seasons are there now? i think i've seen 4. Love 24 too so might catch up with the seasons i haven't seen! DH has watched all of Breaking Bad and is waiting for the next half of the last season. I didn't get in to Call the Midwife... trying to avoid baby stuff at the mo ha ha!

Hooray for feeling great:happydance: long may it continue :happydance:


----------



## CzWife

2have4kids said:


> Too excited glad to hear the DHEA has arrived. TBH I've never slept better than when I'm on DHEA, I can fall asleep at any time and I stay asleep all night wake feeling well rested. I know I was minimal on my DEAHS score when I got my GP to test for it so maybe I needed it. I feel like all I'm doing will not only get me preggers it'll keep me looking young too and stave off the dreaded cancer. The CoQ10 and resveratrol/pycnogenol that I'm on are great for repairing damaged cells. The TTC'ers have an extra advantage over those women who just get everything handed to them easily:shhh::bike:
> 
> Progesterone also helps relax you, your muscles - it's a great de-stresser (it prepares your body for pregnancy).
> 
> I was reading an IVF/workout blog over the weekend and they said that Lupron (Suprefact/Burselin same thing) is on the International Olympic Committees list of doping drugs. The IVF blogger lady was describing how she had so much more energy and could lift more weight. I felt that yesterday. She mentioned it makes it easier to build muscle. I don't lift heavy weights because I'm only after toning, but it seemed to be so much easier than usual and my headaches disappeared completely. Anyway, feel great today. :wohoo:
> 
> Other than working out to help pass the time I'm totally addicted to some great Netflix series, mad men, 24, Call the Midwife, Breaking Bad and Damages. How about you ladies? How do you make this waiting bearable??:shrug: Any of you seen Call the Midwife series?

Netflix has been my BFF for ivf too! I try to watch comedies tho... During my first cycle, I watched Frazier. I just finished Breaking Bad. I have to find something else.
When you're stimming, do you have to switch up your workouts? I've been doing cardio kickboxing lately, but I'm scared to keep it up. I don't feel any of the effects from the stimming.

TooExcited, I feel you on the baby stuff. I used to watch Delivery Room and shows like that, but after having a m/c and still no baby, I can't do it any more.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi CzWife, I can't do high impact stuff (arthritis) so I tend to stick to row/elliptical & cycling for cardio. Usually switch from legs to arms in strength training and 2 ab classes during weekday noon hour. I don't think impact sports are good and I won't train at more than 150 heart rate. I highly recommend Call the Midwife, it's a British film out of the '60's. it's not really one to get sad about not having a baby, I don't find it gets me in the gut anyway. Or Damages/24 are really great too.

Tooexcited my pleasure, I hope the DHea helps you sleep too :)
I take 50 mg/day in 1 pill. I'm self medicating, my fs said there's nothing except for ivf that can help you. Irritating.


----------



## TooExcited

I checked out netflix... there is a damages season 5 - whoo hoo! guess what i'll be doing tonight!!!

How is everyone today? I am doing my own head in symptom spotting!

I hate the negativity from FS sometimes... mine wouldn't even let me try clomid... just said our only hope was IVF and single transfer at that! I am going to bring that debate back to the table though when we get to treatment because i don't want to be back in the same position in 2 yrs time trying for no 2 if my AMH will have fallen even lower!

Day 2 of the DHEA and feeling ok so far!:happydance:


----------



## V2R

Too Excited - I am just waiting on my appointment on Thursday really dont know what to expect, I've had my mind occupied with renting out my flat so suppose that has kept my mind off it. Nerves are kicking in now with reading everyones updates, all the different meds are scaring me a bit. 
I was worried I would have to give up exercise but reading the posts I take it it's ok to work out while doing the meds.

Czwife - I really hope this is 3rd time lucky for you.


----------



## 2have4kids

TooExcited I just read the IMDB about the 5th season, apparently they had material for another 4-5 seasons and the network cut the series so they wrapped up the last show in a haphazard way. I'll be watching season 5 too :dance:
You don't have male infertility factor do you? If not, def push for chlomid, your RE sounds like they're milking the system for money. IVF is always a last resort solution.

V2R - best of luck renting your flat, I know how this can feel... it's just a pain interviewing people.

CzWife how's everything? I'm on day 5 of stims and have only had a headache over the weekend and some mild cramps at night. Nothing else and a hotpack helps with the cramps and circulation to the ovaries at night.'

I really just want to stop having to say well, if I get pregnant and when I'm preggers in future tense. I just want it to happen already. I'm sick of hoping and just want it done. I've read that fish oils really help protect a pregnancy as does N.A.C and L-arginine. I pulled out the nac out of my cupboard last night and lined up the omega oil caps. Will get some L-arginine tonight after work. I'm not going to give this thing an if-it-happens, it WILL happen!
Taking Thursday off to ski with the OH, supposed to be a sunny day in the Rockies and then again on Saturday. The fresh air should do us some good (and kill the waiting time).


----------



## captainj1

hey ladies

so this is day 2 of my stimming with Gonal-F and i can honestly say that the injections are really easy. the Gonal-F comes in a pen rather than having to do any mixing, and the needle is so fine that it is the tiniest pinprick when it goes in and then absolutely nothing, no pain, can't even feel it. it is quite odd watching yourself pushing a needle into your belly and literally not feeling a thing!

I've had no side effects from it either so far, the odd tingling/fluttering sensation in the abdomen but that could equally be wind :)

I will step up and add the Cetrotide and Luveris jabs on Saturday evening, before my first scan which is on monday lunchtime and the second one will probably be the wednesday lunchtime, and then I will head down to London for ER on around 26/27/28th. We have to go to London in case we need assisted hatching.

I can't believe all of the TV you guys are watching!! Makes my life feel far too busy. I have a job that keeps me busy around 65 hours per week, a 2 year old to run around after and zero time for TV or exercise unfortunately... My job is very all consuming, but then it is very financially rewarding so I expect to have to earn my crust.

Before i had my DS i played football (soccer) in the women's premier league and that took up all of the (little) time i had outside of work. I used to play like 6 times a week, and now i do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. I feel like such a sloth. I am a stone heavier than when i got married in 2009 (I'm still not fat though, i am 5'9'' and just over 10 stone now so BMI is around 22) and i am just so UNTONED and i hate it. These last 18 months i've just been thinking 'once I have another baby i will get back into shape' and of course I haven't fallen pregnant and i have put on a few more pounds and it has all gone to my hips and arse! I don't mind that my hips are wider than before i had DS, that's to be expected, but they are covered in jiggly cellulite now and i just don't like it!!!

rant over

:)

x


----------



## 2have4kids

Captain I'm happy for you that the jabs are easy, I find them not too bad either.

If you're bmi is only 22 then it'll take you no time at all to get toned. If you're not having to lose weight it's SO much easier! 

My scan is tomorrow morning, will update and chat more then xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, the bad news is that my follies aren't growing very well: still 9 of them all ariund .7, .7, .7 .6, .4, and .6. They said they are half of what they need for them to be for size and they'll give me 3 more days to see if they grow. On Saturday I have another u/s and if they still haven't grown by then they'll cancel this cycle. They've switched me from Luveris to Menopur until then and I'm really, really nervous now. I was so pleased to have that many and now to find that they aren't growing is devastating.


----------



## captainj1

oh no 2have4kids, so sorry to hear that news. Did they give you an estimate of how likely they think it is that the additional 3 days of stimming will help? are you taking increased doses of Menupur compared to the Luveris? I don't really know what the difference is between the two - is it just that they do the same thing but some people respond better to one than the other?

Try to keep positive hon, a lot can happen in 3 days and you are doing everything you can. I keep telling myself that this first cycle is a bit of an unknown - having no identified problems, of course i am hoping with all my might that it will work - but if it doesn't at least we will have either a bit more information about why we haven't been able to conceive naturally, or confirmation that my eggs are good. It's so hard though isn't it. I'm only on day 4 of gonal-F, don't start the Luveris and Cetrotide until saturday...time is going slowly and my body doesn't feel any different and i am wondering whether the meds are actually doing anything...


----------



## V2R

2havekids, So sorry to here your folicles aren't growing very well :-( keep your hopes up for Sat maybe the change of meds will spur them on a bit. Try & keep yourself pre occupied so you try & not think about it too much.

I had my appointment today weight etc is fine, bloods have been done so I have to wait 4-6 weeks for the results, then if all ok I will be send my meds pack! I thought I would have to go back to hospital to get it & talk about what I take etc. But the nurse told me I dont have to go back until I get scanned!!! Defo feel a bit lost with it all.

CaptainJ - very relieved to hear that the injecting is ok to do. Good luck. Everyone will probably have different side effects from all the meds...I'm hoping to have no side effects, the side effects of Clomid was enough for me to deal with


----------



## captainj1

Hi there

Does anyone have any news?

I'm on day 7 of Stims and am feeling bloated and tired and getting stinking headaches. Got my first scan tomorrow to see how my follies are doing.
X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Captain, sorry you're feeling bad, try a walk for the headaches, I found exercise really cleared my headaches up. How did the scan go? Feeling bloated is a good thing. Eat lots of protein and drink lots of water. Plump those wee eggies up nicely.

My cycle was cancelled on Saturday. My eggs weren't growing. I cried the whole day and dh went out cross country skiing and then over to a friends house for supper. It made me really mad at him. He was very apologetic when he got home and snuggled me all night. I made it clear that if we go forward with more treatments that he needs to be there for me 100%.
We have a meeting with the fs on Friday to talk about options. I'm going to tell her that I want a cycle w/o the bcp suppression. This is mostly for their timing and I think it's too much - they need to work with my body rhythms and forget about their stooopid timing. I also looked at egg donor websites to try to get my head around this. The bad thing is that I really want MY own chilren, to see the reflection of my parents in my kids, to pass on my blond wavy hair, sparkly green eyes, my artistic abilities and my height. The good things to think about, suppress my aching heart, is that I won't pass on my arthritis to my kids, that I can still get a tall person's eggs, green eyes, choose blond wavy hair and you know those big lips that I've always wanted, well I found someone with all those things and big lips too! Yes, it's pretty superficial but that's what I need to think about in order to move forward and become a mom. After we got out on Satuday morning with the bad news, DH said to me while I was bawling, listen, you will be a mom...the best mom. We might have to get creative about it and if we have to adopt then you'll be like those celebrity mom's who don't worry about ruining their bodies by having babies. If we do donor eggs well then maybe we'll still have twins, a family all at once and you'll get to experience all that motherhood is about. He really made me feel better and thank goodness he's OK with donor this or adoption that. He said it's all about giving another human being the love we have and being parents and we'll accomplish this. It made me cry more but for happier reasons.


----------



## captainj1

oh 2have4kids,:hugs: I'm so sorry that your cycle got cancelled. You must be so disappointed. It sounds as though you really needed DH there on Saturday, I'm glad he has recognised that now. I think it is so hard for our DHs as they don't go through the same emotions and I know that my own DH has been feeling a bit of a spare part this last week, just waiting for his bit.

I wouldn't be thinking about donor eggs or adoption just yet though honey, I would seriously think about getting a second opinion and/or trying a different protocol. Antagonist protocol which I am on is supposed to be really good for poor responders, and it is less aggressive too in terms of the meds and the length of the process. My clinic has some really good stats with 5 day blasto transfers of older ladies and those with low AMH on this protocol. 

As you say if it comes to it there are other options, and I'm sure they would bring you much happiness, but don't give up on your dream just yet. The first cycle is all about discovering your body's response to the meds, it might just be a case of upping the doses next time or trying a different combination of drugs. 

xxxx


----------



## V2R

2havekids - So sorry your eggs weren't growing, what a huge disappointment. Your dh probably went away out as thats his way of coping with it all. It's good the two of you have talked about egg donors & adoption (many kids out there are desprate for loving parents). Defo give it another go before you give up on IVF as CaptainJ says the 1st cycle is about your body response to the meds. 
It's shit that some of us have to go through this but I believe it does make a relationship stronger.

CaptainJ - How did you get on at your scan?


----------



## captainj1

scan went well thanks hon, i have another tomorrow and they think i will be ready for ER on Friday. Yesterday i had around 10 follies in one ovary, measuring between 10 and 19mm, and 7 in the other measuring 0.9 to 20mm. They said i am doing well; it will be day 12 of stims on friday and we are still aiming for a day 5 blasto transfer of 1 or 2 blastos.


----------



## 2have4kids

Captain, that does sound like good news, those are great numbers!


----------



## V2R

Czwife - How are you getting on? 

2havekids - How are you feeling? 

TooExcited - Did u get ur AMH results back? I cant see if you have commented since.

Anyone else any updates?? x


----------



## captainj1

I had egg collection today and they got 16 eggs. DH's sample also looked 'excellent, so fingers crossed lots fertilise. I will get a call tomorrow to let me know how they're doing. In the meantime I'm resting up and am a little sore but nothing paracetamol can't deal with.

X


----------



## 2have4kids

Captain woohoo! 16 is phenomenal, can't wait to hear what happens. Hopefully some nice big healthy blasts & lots to freeze.

Hi V2R, how are you doing? Thanks for asking, we just had our appt this morning about the next steps. We'll try the short cycle with estrogen patches and antagonist cycle in august. Then if that doesn't work donor eggs in sept/oct. They told me which banks they work with and apparently they just had the major egg bank give them a $7000 discount per batch of 6. I was horrified when i heard about this $7000 discount thinking exacly HOW much is it going to cost us if $7000 is a discount? It's around $14,000-$17,000 per 6 eggs. Truly horrifying in my eyes. I don't know how we'll afford that but that's what we're going to have to do if this last ivf fails and I can't get a natural pregnancy in the mean time.

It's really gorgeous outside, all of the snow is melted. Took the kitties outside this aft to play in the grass & lay in the sun. They loved it, so did I. I hope you're all easing into a lovely spring weekend (and some growing blasts too captain).


----------



## captainj1

Hi there, the embryologist just called and 14 of our eggs have fertilised. They didn't need ICSI. They are really hopeful we will be able to do. 5 day transfer. I'm so relieved. Will find out more tomorrow about their quality. 

2have4kids, my protocol is antagonist. They clinic I am using has really good results with it and use it for all ladies including those with low AMH so I really hope you get good results with it next try. Can't believe how expensive the donor programme is! Does it in any way offset the cost you save in terms if not having to stim?? Fingers crossed you won't need to find out honey xx


----------



## V2R

2havekids - Whoa that is alot of money! I have 3 NHS treatments if they don't work then we also need to pay to go private....I've delayed our wedding just incase as having kids is more important than getting married. Finger x for you, hopefully this time you will have a better outcome you deserve some good news. Aw u have cats? I have 1 (Kia) she is a rescue cat she's my wee baby lol sometimes a cuddle from her makes things alot better. It's still cold in Scotland :-( but got out into the garden today!

CaptianJ- That is gr8 news, hopefully the outcome will be positive. Did you need IVF with your 1st child? Did you have time off work after egg collection?


----------



## captainj1

Thanks V2R. No I didn't need ivf for DS, he took 7 months to conceive naturally back at the start of 2010. This time it has been 18 months of trying with no BFPs but I'm 38 in July so didn't want to waste any time. If this works my family will be complete.

Luckily my collection was yesterday and in London so I had the day off and had as lazy a day as is possible with a 2 year old today. I will have to take Wednesday off to go back down for the transfer and will be back in work on Thursday but I don't have a labour intensive job, just long hours and mental stress.

I don't think I'd have taken the day off today if had been a work day to be honest, I'd have just tried to take it easy and do my standard 8 hours only (I usually work around 12 hr days at this time of the year).


----------



## V2R

Hi ladies, got my blood results back today viruses are all clear even though I knew they would be I was freaking out as I've been watching Sex Clinic progs. My AMH has come back 7pmol/l which is in the normal range. So now I have to wait until the doctor decides what drug treatment is best for me.....So another wait hopefully they wont take too long.

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## TooExcited

Hey everyone - sorry I've been AWOL recently. Had very high hopes last month but the witch got me...

V2R - my AMH was 9.19 which they said was a bit lower than it should be so I have to take dhea for 3 months. I'm 2 weeks in and going to meet the nurses in 2 weeks to get the details of my protocol and sign yet more consent forms... The process is driving me insane!!! Had a massive falling out with a friend over something which seems like nothing now!

Captainj - that is fantastic news. 14 embies dividing away! Are you using Eva or an embryoscope to watch the development? Keep us posted. What date is transfer day? Can I ask what you do? Your role sounds like mine... I'm meant to be doing 12 hr days now but have said I'm not doing any overtime!!! Nor am I getting up early to get trains to London so I'm staying over tomorrow night instead! Have you decided how many embies you will trf?

2have - how are you doing huni? You and I will probably end up on similar time lines... I think I might be starting treatment in July. The waiting is killing me! Think I might take the hospital up on the offer of counselling...

Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just very sick today & took the day off, going to take tomorrow off too. Sore, dry throat. Watched movies all day :)
I hope those embies are growing well. Too excited, I hope the time passes quickly for both of us. I'm so impatient for this stuff to happen! Just want a family already.


----------



## TooExcited

How are you feeling today 2have? Hope you are better. I have completely missed that your cycle got cancelled. I'm so sorry hun. Are you ok? When is your next cycle/steps? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Tooexcited, still at home sick -this was a doozer of a cold/sore throat. The plan with IVF is to try a protocol NOT using the bcp, so estrogen priming then AF then high doses again antagonist cycle in August when we're back from vacation. 

I'm a little nervous about the timing, we had a renter who we evicted for squatting, damage & non-payment 2years ago and we have to go to criminal court with her early Sept for stalking & harassment charges. She broke restraining orders over & over again approaching our renters, coming onto our properties, I'm convinced she stole my 8 year old cat...anyway it was a very emotional time for us both. Criminal court always takes a long time for trails to happen, it'll be right around our IVF time, I'm going to have to figure out a way to keep calm through it all. I need ivf to work this time!

Beyond that, we'll have to go the egg donor route. I can wait any longer to be a mom. How are you doing?


----------



## V2R

2have- You sound stressed, you must be run down with ttc. When are you due to go on holiday? That will do you good just try & not think about things go get drunk & hit a nightclub. Sounds like you will have a tough time with the courts.
I too am a stress head, I find Body Combat is great for letting out frustration.

You will be counting down the days until August, can they not do more treatment sooner?


----------



## TooExcited

2have - that sucks - why do these things happen to lovely people & why do they have to go messing up your mind when you need to keep lovely and calm. On the bright side it might be a minor distraction from what will be going on but you must keep a handle on it. If it gets too much you will have to pass over to OH to deal with. Failing that could you delay the cycle (I know how painful that might be too hun). Get well soon hun.

V2R - do you have dates yet? I've lost track with where we are all up to!

AFM - I am going back to the hospital on the 13 May for more consent forms to sign and should hopefully get my protocol. I think they are aiming for egg collection around the middle of July... I am going to try and manipulate my cycles (ie take more/less progesterone) to get there in good time!

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## 2have4kids

V2r, I agree with you, exercise is my relief, I'm addicted to my work out classes & gym workouts. The courts have been very good to us, the judges were absolutely brilliant! They knew how to question her and got all the evidence they needed to grant us restraining orders and costs with the tenancy related stuff. We always play by the book, we are great landlords, taking our tenants out for beers, getting them granite countertops, last week they got their small water heater changed out to a new upgraded massive water heater - why not if it's all a write off! This rogue tenant lady just wanted a free ride and tried to extort money from us. She said she'd drum up a personal injury lawsuit if we didn't give her her deposit back. Unfortunately for her she wrote her money demands in an email lol. The crown prosecutor normally settles before the trail on small things like this but this woman has done so much to try to hurt us & me (after she was charged she wrote all this stuff online about me and then put out ads for any ex-tenants of ours to come forward with information to help defend her), our crown prosecutor has refused to settle. The crown said that anything done after the charge date is really an indication that her intentions are criminal in nature and a confirmation that she needs help which she'll get with her judgement/prosecution. Once you sign a bond order to leave your victims alone and fail to do so you can be arrested, or in our case, the crown will use the online harassment to ask for a harsher punishment (possibly jail time).

I know things will go well, we have a lady police officer and a lady crown prosecutor taking care of everything. It is more stress but it will also be closure for us. I am the crown's star witness, this lady came mostly after me so in our pre-trail I was the only one asked to testify. The police lady & my oh we're just on stand-by lol.

Vacation is July 31-Aug 10, not for a while. Too excited I've been taking oral progesterone to try to get my cycle going. I have some chlomid still on prescription that I can try as well as loads of luveris & menopure left but no gonal f. I think they want me to have a break. Not sure if I'll use them or not. I think you need to use gonal f with luveris together? Either way, I'll get back to using my ovulation monitor & soft cups. I've taken a break from all my supplements until my AF comes.

I hope July comes soon for you, the waiting is such a challenge. V2R what have you been up to?


----------



## V2R

That is a nightmare, well hopefully you can get it all sorted out soon & move forward, sounds like you will have no problem with the courts. Why did she just hassle you? A break will do you good. I sometimes wonder if it's worth the hassle leasing my flat but once the tennant is in & they are paying it's not too bad, but I do find it stressful esp when my o/h leaves me to sort out the tennants, paperwork, etc.

I have received my pack from the hospital. My instructions are to call them on day 1 of my June period to arrange a scan they have provided me with a treatment diary & I've loads of reading to do also more consent forms to fill in. I assume I will be sent home with my meds on the day of my scan? I am going to attend an information evening next week. 

By reading everyones posts seems we are all just waiting at the moment would be great to hear some positive outcomes.....Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## TooExcited

Thanks V2R - the waiting is driving me insane!!!

I think we are doing all the remaining consent forms on Monday and I hope to get started with day 18 of my next cycle (although still clinging on to a natural BFP before then with this last cycle...)

What protocol are they putting you on?

2have - a holiday sounds like the perfect plan. Ours is on hold at the moment whilst we are waiting for the dates from the hospital (we were planning to go away at the end of July but that looks unlikely for now...) we have booked a mini break to London though for a long weekend later this month so i have that to focus on and look forward to.

AFM - cycle has gone a bit whakky this month as +ve opk has come at least 4 days earlier than normal so i'm wondering if it is the DHEA which has done it. I'm not complaining if it has!


----------



## 2have4kids

Early AF is sometimes a good sign Tooexcited. Last early cycle landed me a bop last sept. I can understand how the waiting is driving you crazy. I feel like I'm just waiting my life away for kids.
V2R congrats on getting your pack from the fc!
I dunno why she just picked on me. Dh did most of the talking during the tenancy court-I was a mess! My doc thinks it's a girl catty thing. When she wrote me up a letter for the crown about the impact this has had on my health she told me her daughter has a girl stalker too, same age, early 20's. she thinks the new generation hasn't had any discipline or consequences. I think she's onto something there.:shrug: I really try to ignore all that stuff, just hoping I can really chill through any stress in Sept. too.

Hope you guys are doing well, this week's been a slog through work as I'm still having to use snotrags every 10 minutes :sick: but yoga was great today. 

Let us know what your protocol is v2r!!:happydance:


----------



## TooExcited

Evening ladies - how are you all doing?

Quiet weekend for me. DH has been in Prague on a football weekend so I've been home alone! Nice to have some quiet time as I'm not in a great place at the moment. Due date of chem preg would have been Wednesday had things gone to plan... I always hoped I would be pg before the date rolled around but it was obv not meant to be... Have had to have words with DH too as he drank 6 pints on Thursday night. Why does he seem to think he doesnt need to prepare for IVF. Why is it only me that has to give everything up???:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

So we are off to the hospital tomorrow to get our protocol. It's a nurses apt not with the consultant so hopefully I should get some proper answers. Consultant likes t tell us as little as possible ( I think he thinks if I know too much I will worry...) 

Are you all better now 2have?

Captainj - how are you getting on?

V2r - did you find out which protocol you're on? Let us know xx


----------



## TooExcited

Captainj - I've just seen your footer - I'm so sorry hun. Who knows why it didn't work but I have every finger & toe crossed for you for your FET. Keep us posted. Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

Thanks hon. I'm sad but trying to be positive; we can try again.

Your DH isn't an accountant is he?


----------



## TooExcited

Technically he's an accountant but he works for one of the big 4 in their IT audit team (zzzzzzzz). I'm also technically an accountant but now work in investor relations.

I'm glad you are being positive. Think of it this way, if there is technically a 1 in 3 chance of the ivf working, you've tried the 2 which weren't destined to work so the next frostie will be the good one xxx


----------



## captainj1

I thought so. I'm at the same firm. Prague gave it away...

I can tell you are an accountant too as you are looking at the stats just like I would! Although I agree IR is much more exciting than ERS...

X


----------



## V2R

Hi Too Excited - You saying about your o/h boozing....My o/h is now only allowed a drink on a Saturday night I made this rule after new year & he has been sticking to it. 
I feel it's reallying annoying & hard for us as look at all the alcoholics/junkies/heavy smokers that go about spurting out babies!! Try to be as healthy as possible but gets us nowhere.

I have an information evening tonight to discuss - The treatement cycle, Embryology, Problems that may occur & success rates. I'm a bit nervous but will be good to meet people going through this.
I am due to call the hospital in June on the 1st day of my period, if all ok I will start injections of Gonal-F/Menopur daily, Day 5 Start Cetrotide injections -0.25mg daily 
Day 9-10 Scan & access for oocyte recovery.

CaptianJ - Are the hospital giving you no reason why you have failed two ivfs? Have they change your meds? Do you take time off work when embryo transfer, how many did they transfer? Reason I'm asking is on my treatment they will only transfer a single embryo considering age & if we have a good chance of conceiving.


----------



## TooExcited

Hi V2R - i have tried a similar rule but haven't specified when he can have his 2 drinks per week. I'm just really disappointed that as soon as he was out of my sight he didn't stick to it. As he keeps telling me, he has been tested and he is absolutely fine... This makes me so angry when he says this as technically there is nothing wrong with me and we are "unexplained"... Grrrrr!!!He has to do another sample tomorrow morning though so that should give him a shock if it isn't as good as previous ones...

Info evening sounds great. We had an info appointment with one of the IVF nurses yesterday and she fired a lot of info and yet more forms at us yesterday. I don't have specific dates yet but I will be on the Antagonist protocol and will start my treatment next cycle. I have to give them a call when my next period starts, scheduled in a week or so (but which won't arrive as this will be a miracle natural BFP in the last month we can try....!!!) They'll book me in then for an endo scratch and practice transfer and then on day 16 I start the down regging meds. not really looking forward to those but needs must! If thats the plan then I will be looking at early July for EC.

Its starting to get a little bit too scary and real for me!!!!


----------



## V2R

My o/h finds it difficult that we are actually having to go down the root of IVF. He has a 11 year old girl (I have never met her & last time he saw her she was 3 or 4, that's another story!!) & at that time of conceiving he was smoking & drinking alot. I do feel more it's Me that is the problem TTC since he has sperm donored that bitch! 
Unexplained is not a good term as there is obviously something wrong somewhere in either the woman or mans body.

Oh if tomorrow he gets a good result it will be I told you a few pints wouldnt do any harm, you will be committing murder in the hospital....Good Luck
It's alot to take in when meeting with the doctors/nurses. I'm quiet good in taking things in but this is totally different I'm totally lost after tonight I should understand it a bit more.


----------



## V2R

Maybe we should start 'spiking' our mens drink......Buy real lager/cider or whatever they drink & replace it with Non Alcoholic haha


----------



## 2have4kids

V2r how did it go? 
Captain I'm so sorry it didn't work out. What's next in the plans for you guys? 
Sorry been away for a while. Trying to book holidays & get the mind of ttc for a while and take a break. Going to British Columbia for a wine tasting tour over the long weekend tomorrow eve with the parents & OH. Have barely had a drop since Christmas. Looking forward to it!
I hope you're all having a brilliant spring despite the waiting & failures. Are there any successes on this board yet?


----------



## TooExcited

Hi ladies - how are you all?

Horrific week for me- very stressful time at work with deadlines moving all over the place and sadly my miracle last minute natural BFP failed to materialise and AF started this morning :cry:

And just to top my day off, I have called my fert clinic and left 3 messages today and no one has called me back. I'm fuming! They told me to call on day 1- I am meant to be starting the drugs this cycle on day 16 and have to have an endo scratch and transfer practice before then!! I will be on the line ALL day tomorrow until someone answers me!!

How's everyone else doing? We haven't caught up for a while xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies, the information night was great understand it all a bit more now. I was surprised about 60-70 couples attended! Only thing they didn't cover was how to inject which is the part I would really like to see more on. I'm a bit nervous about lying to my work on days which I will be late or days I need off, I've planned a week off about the time of my 1st June period just incase I'm having difficulty with injecting!!

Enjoy your wine tasting 2have I love Rosie Wine it's far to easy to drink. Always good to get a break away from home. I'm away to a hen weekend in Newcastle on Friday so it will probably be a wild one & hopefully the last night out I will be on this year.

Too Excited - Did you get a hold of the clinic? Very frustrating when it's something so important I have no patients & that would make my blood boil..!! Have you any holidays planned?

I'm wondering the same if anyone on here is pregnant yet? Would be great to have some success stories. xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Tooexcited sorry to hear your natural cycle didn't work out. On to IVF now then?
V2R we did the injections when we picked up the drugs from the pharmacy. The lady went through it with us and DH injected me in front of her. Hopefully this is how they do it with you guys. I thought the one on one was pretty good.

Just working out and playing a little bit in the Rocky Mountains here. We're taking a picnic to Kananaskis tonight to do some rock climbing at Wasooch. It's my fav spot to climb, got some interesting overhangs. DH got a new rope and harness yesterday, his belly is getting bigger as he gets older lol.

Other than that, can't wait for Floriday in July/August, I live for the vacations now. Just been doing BBQ's with friends and getting my garden in order. Got some lovely new plants and weeded a little last night. Anything to distract during the wait for the next IVF.


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - how are you all? We haven't chatted for a while!

Hope you enjoyed your climbing 2have.

I went back to the hospital today and have my northisterone which i start on Friday... the count down has officially begun!

I don't have doses but I know I will be on Menopur and Cetratide during stimming - not sure what my trigger is yet - they seem to like to do things one day at a time! Back to the clinic on the 17th June for a scan, endo scratch and injections training... eek! xx


----------



## captainj1

Exciting tooexcited!! You're appointment will come around very quickly I'm sure.

Glad to hear you've been chilling out 2have4kids. Florida sounds awesome! We've got a week's holiday in Cornwall in July and a fortnight in Spain in September which will be my first holiday abroad since having DS. I travel plenty for work though.

AFM, our May cycle is a busy as AF just arrived today, so cd1 on my FET cycle will be tomorrow which means I will do my injection to trigger bleed on 27 June and start with the steroids, aspirin, intralipids etc on 2 July. ET should be around 22 July, which is a few days before my 38th birthday. I'm not feeling very hopeful. I feel old, tired and out of shape. I can't help thinking that nothing is apparently wrong with us, I have good eggs, dh has great swimmers, our ivf went perfectly...but still failed. Feels as though we can't do anything any better so how will it result in a different outcome iykwim?

Also I've put on about 5lb since the start of the ivf process and I feel huge. Trying to eat less and move more but I'm so busy with work and it includes lots of trips and dinners/lunches so is v hard to eat healthily and avoid drinking. I am not fat but i feel it, i have always been fit and felt relatively good about myself. maybe some of it is just irreversible ageing. i have been thinking that I will get back in shape after #2...but 2 years later and still waiting...I can't wait forever so getting my arse into gear and my trainers on.

Anyway enough of my moaning. Lovely weather here in the UK! I've been down south for the last few days, just back up this afternoon. Roll on the weekend!! Xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hey Captainj - thank you - I know it will roll around quickly. The weeks are flying at the moment. I think I'm mostly excited now... 

Sorry to hear AF arrived today but good that you already have the plan marked up for the fet. It will be here before you know it.

I totally hear you on the feeling unfit. I used to do circuit training before all this TTC madness and I really really miss it. I was toned and healthy and felt great. It's too much to do whilst TTC as it burns upwards of 600 cals per class. I can't wait to get back to it. Hopefully in 12 months time I will be back and shedding this extra weight. I hate feeling like this. I happy to gain wait whilst Im pregnant if thats what it takes but I hate hate hate this feeling... 

Will work calm down for you at all before the transfer? Summer usually tends to quieten down a bit doesn't it?

Xx


----------



## V2R

2have - enjoy ur holiday,have you been to Florida before? I have been once (with an ex) & felt I needed another holiday when I came home it was a very hectic holiday & one night we went drinking in the Old Town & some man was trying to buy me!!! Funny now but it was scary at the time.
CaptianJ - Dont feel old 38 is not old. I think it's difficult when nothing is found to be causing infertility sometimes I think it would be easier if 'something' was preventing me falling pregnant then I would have a reason. Sure it will happen maybe turning 38 will be your lucky year  

I have been away on a hen weekend to Newcastle it was wild!! Drank way too much. So thats my last binge drink. Period due around 20-24th June although I had a bit of blood when at toilet today don't know why as I never usually bleed inbetween.
One of my friends had her baby 5 weeks early all perfect & they are home. Does hit the heart a bit when I hear another baby born & how happy they are....I just hope one round of IVF will do the trick & I can join all the happy mummys.

Hopefully some of us will have great news to share in the next few months xx


----------



## V2R

Hello Ladies...how is everyone? I had my scan today all was fine apart from a small polyp. I was sent home with 200 iu of Gonal F which I done tonight then after four days I start Cetrotide which I have to do in the morning I then go for an action scan on Friday morning I have to take a small cool bag for my ovitrelle injection. 

Anyone got any news? xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - long time no speak!

I hope you are all well. V2R how are you getting on with the stimming? Hope you are finding the injections ok.

Quick update from me, I had my egg collection this morning. All went well, don't remember and didn't feel a thing! Lovely sedation.

We got 10 eggs so will hear tomorrow how many they managed to fertilise! Crossing all my fingers and toes!


----------



## V2R

Hey Too Excited...I'm getting on fine with my injections the morning one is a bit nippy. 
I'm actually feeling the best I have in a long time looking forward to my scan on Friday.

Oh how exciting for you 10 eggs is great, pop back tomorrow with an update. Good to know you didnt feel a thing. xx


----------



## TooExcited

I found towards the end that they started to sting a little bit more. I guess I was running out of fresh skin to inject in to. 

As it happens they brought me forward by a day so I triggered on Monday night instead of Tuesday - I didn't even know that was an option and was convinced I would have to do extra stims because of my low AMH! I needn't have worried!

Very happy with 10 - just hope they are good ones - will let you know tomorrow xx


----------



## V2R

How did your eggs get on?? I was hoping you would've been back on, really hope it's good news. Did you get a date of when you have to go back in for transfer? Oh I just seen your post 5 have fertilised BRILLIANT so your booked in for Monday how many are they transferring? I feel excited for you  

I am feeling bloated & a bit dodgy tummy today but hopefully my exercise class will make my tummy feel better. Also noticed my ovarys are a bit achey about 3-3.30pm every day, but I just have a bottle of water & they seem to calm down. xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello - yes we have 5 embies. Spent the afternoon trying to speak to the embryologist which I have now so feeling more reassured.

They have booked us in for a day 5 trf based on the number of embies we have but it might be brought forward to Saturday.

How many days of stims have you done now? It does get a bit uncomfy towards the end but its worth it. When is your collection date? Xx


----------



## V2R

Morning - just back from hospital. I'm in on Monday for my egg collection, never thought it would be so soon I have 6 follicles on right & 3 on left. I have 2 injections of Gonal F & 1 of cetrotide left, hospital are phoning me later today to tell me what time to do Ovi.

Hopefully you are in tomorrow, the 2 week wait is gona be torture! How do you feel about it all? How many are they transfering? xx


----------



## TooExcited

That's great news! 9 big follies.have you got your trigger already?

EC is fine so just relax over the weekend & it will be over before you know it. I was initially disappointed as there wasn't an egg in each of my follicles (15 folls produced 10 eggs) so just take it a step at a time & make sure you put your feet up on Monday pm! I'm still a bit tender now - not pain as such, I just feel delicate.

I'm hoping we get to Monday because that would be a blast transfer rather than 3 day embie but am taking each day as it comes & no news is good news as far as the hospital is concerned now.

Keep me posted wont you - I will be watching out for you xx


----------



## V2R

Yea 9 which measured 7-20mm. I was suprised I had 9, hopefully 1 healthy good egg will fertilise next week. I have to do my Gonal F injection tonight, centrotide in the morning then Ovi at 9.30pm tomorrow night. I assume that I might have more follicles by Monday.

Its the waiting that is the worst I feel this whole process has been so long & now it's flying by which is good as I was expecting a long dragged out process. 

Keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you, have a good weekend if you hear from hospital let me know xx


----------



## captainj1

hi girls

hello from the world of the menopause...i'm a living nightmare!!! started my bleed today so will go for a baseline scan in a week or so and then start the oestrogen tablets etc building up the lining ahead of my transfer on 8 August. 

TooExcited what great news, 5 embies, fingers crossed they make it to day5 although if you look at some of the other threads there seems to be equal success with 3 day transfers to don't be too disappointed if you don't. It really is a game of chance, i had 2 textbook 5 day blastos, one of which was hatching, and still neither took.

V2R good luck for your EC on Monday, remember it is quality not quantity. You'll be feeling back to normal i reckon about 3 days after EC, that's how long it took for my bloating to die down.

GOOD LUCK! xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Captainj - you poor thing. At least the weather is nice and August 8th will be here in no time at all. Are you planning to take some time off after your transfer? You were straight back in to it last time weren't you? I know it's hard with LO but I think you should make a few days of you time a priority after transfer.

V2R so you're triggering tonight? How exciting! I had to do mine in the middle of a dinner with my board of directors! That was fun... Made my excuses and left the table and was back in 5 minutes which I thought was pretty impressive! Enjoy your needle free day tomorrow!

Well no phone call came today so we are all set for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I wish I knew how the embies were getting on but I have been visualising all 5 at 8 cell stage today so hopefully I'm not too far off! I've been doing the zita west ivf cd and so far so good. I like being able to do ones which are tailored to where you are at, so today I have been doing the per transfer ones and I'm going to try and squeeze in some yoga later too.

Still feel a bit battered and bruised from the collection so just taking things easy and loving not being able to do heavy things like hoovering ha ha!


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone, well I'm a bit sore only 3 eggs, my o/h sperm was excellent (so they said) so I'm praying that there is one or two eggs getting it on with the tadpoles tonight! They are calling me tomorrow morning so I will either be in Thurs or Sat. Glad the injections are over now I have to use Crinone.

Oh Too Excited you had 2 transfered today, brilliant  you might end up with twins, take things easy. Was it not to uncomfortable? You will be counting the days down so do you test 2 weeks from today? Have you taken a few days off work? 


CaptianJ - does your consultant know why yours didnt take? Did they transfer 1 or 2 eggs? Did you take any time off work after transfer? August will feel like ages away but sure it will fly by keep yourself busy I'm sure your wee boy will keep you on your toes. 
xx


----------



## TooExcited

Congrats V2R - 3 good eggs are all you need esp if hubby's swimmers are on form! I have everything crossed for you. If you have any questions write them down and make sure you ask them tomorrow when they call with the feet report as I didn't hear from the hospital again once I had spoken to embryologist.

I hope you aren't too sore. I can honestly say today is the first day I haven't woken up feeling tender. Long may it continue! 

I didn't feel a thing a transfer so that's good. I felt the speculum thing and a bit of pressure but I didn't feel the catheter go through my cervix and then it was all over! They let me see my embies too on screen which was a big comfort. We have to wait 11 days to test which will seem an eternity but I'm determined not to test early and I will just take each day as it comes. I'm off work until Monday 15th so will be resting as much as I can. I have really enjoyed the break so far and bless him my boss hasn't emailed me once. He deliberately does it each time I'm off to make sure I have a break. Others in the office aren't so kind but he is! How about you? Are you taking some holiday or sick leave? My hospital gave me a sick note which takes me to weds 17th so I'll see how I feel on Monday and may take a few more days...

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## TooExcited

... Fert report - damn auto correct!


----------



## V2R

I've heard back from hospital only 1 egg has fertilised, 2 were immature. I was really hoping for 2 so I'm in on Thursday for transfer really feel emotional today. I just know it's my body thats the problem. I will take sick days from Thursday, my supervisor is a complete bitch so I'm not telling her about IVF.

Is your boss really good? Did you say you told your boss about going through IVF? What have you been doing to keep yourself occupied while off? I'm keeping everything crossed for you, xx


----------



## TooExcited

Morning Hun - 1 is all it takes my lovely so keep positive. It's emotionally hard when you gear yourself up to having lots to choose from but jus think this one was the one which was meant to make it.

I haven't told my boss, I have told a few people at work because I've had to to explain my absence etc but my actual boss is in the dark. He may have guessed but that's up to him.

To be honest I haven't done much! I've just taken each day as it comes. The weekend was hard as I was waiting for a call in for a 3 day transfer.

Your emotions will be all over the place. You'll still have trigger in your system which is a pregnancy hormone so don't try & fight it - just let the emotions out. You need to be at your strongest by Thursday.

I'm off on holiday until Monday so am just relaxing & catching up with life and friends. 

Best thing you can do now is get lots of rest so you are refreshed & mentally strong for Thursday- your embie needs you.

So excited for you & fingers crossed for you too hun xxx


----------



## V2R

Thanks hopefully this is thee one for both of us! I've got appointment at doctors to get signed off for a week, I want to give this one every chance of survival. I'm hoping my tummy is better by Thursday seems a bit quick to be interferring with my ovarys again!

I'll take bad doing nothing I'm always active I might take up knitting lol. xx


----------



## TooExcited

Yesterday was the first day I felt human again which was 5 days after collection so just relax & let your body recover. Knitting sounds like an excellent idea!

I found trf absolutely fine. A bit of pressure on my cervix but nothing like collection at all so don't worry about it. Hope your doc is sympathetic xx


----------



## TooExcited

How are you feeling Hun? Hope you have rested up today xx


----------



## V2R

Hey, the doctor signed me off for a week he thinks my kidney was bit swollen yest & gave me co-codamol. Just rested last night after work & I'm feeling loads better today. So Im going to get myself all chilled for tomorrow & get my positive head back on. 

How are you feeling? Do you think you could have signs of pregnancy, some people say they know straight away & thats with doing it the natural way. We aren't far behind each other it's good to have this website  Are you going to hold off to test, is it day 11 you test? xx


----------



## TooExcited

That's good - I'm glad you got signed off.

Keep up those positive thoughts coming - it will be so amazing tomorrow when you have your embie back on board! 

I haven't been feeling too great. I was exhausted yesterday and have had an upset stomach this morning. I think it's the combination of the heat and the hormones. DH said I looked really pale yesterday so must make sure I eat better today.

Yes testing day is 11 days after transfer... Trying not to think about it if I'm honest! Are you doing anything nice today? Xx


----------



## V2R

Oh no have you been sick? yea you better keep eating & drinking plenty esp if you are sick. Our bodies will not have a clue what is going on! After the 11 days it's going to be a long 9 months especially the first 3 months, I am being positive it's going to work for both of us  

It's a bit rainy today so I've just been on facebook & watching Jeremy Kyle seems to be what everyone does when off work! I will probably go food shopping soon I better get stuff in incase I'm not feeling to good over the weekend don't want my cat to starve it's ok for my o/h lol. How about you? xx


----------



## TooExcited

I'm having my shopping delivered! Well I have been told not to lift anything heavy so really it's on doctors orders! Ha ha

I'm doing much the same, just chilling and drinking plenty. Really didn't sleep well last night so I'm just planning to rest up again today and nap when I need to. Seriously wondering if I will be ok to go in to work on Monday but will see when the time comes!

I'm being ultra positive for us both too. I was picturing your little embie at the 2 cell stage last night. She'll (?!!) be 4 cell today and 8 when they pop her back in tomorrow! So exciting! What time are you going in? Xx


----------



## V2R

Och I shouldve done my shopping on line I didnt need much, I had a half hour nap feel so lazy I can see the pounds piling on already lol. Daytime tv is so crap!
My appointment is 11.30am, I think I'll ask if they shouldve kept my stimming longer to get more & better eggs. 

Are you feeling a bit better? Hopefully you will get a good sleep tonight, it's been really hot & stuffy at nights so that cant help. You should take extra time off work no point in going back if your not feeling right & your better resting as much as possible. After you test at 11 days do you go in for a scan? xx


----------



## V2R

Oh I never thought to google to see what my embie is looking like I'm away to do that xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello - hubby took me for a walk this evening so I'm feeling a bit better now. Hoping to get a good sleep. 

Have you looked at the pics now? Ask if you can see the embie tomorrow - it helped me to see them!

Good luck for tomorrow morning. Let me know how you get on.

I think if I get a bfp then I think we would go in for a scan at 6 weeks or so, the possibly again at 8 weeks before being signed back over to GP/ normal antenatal etc xx


----------



## TooExcited

How did you get on Hun? Xx


----------



## V2R

Hey not good. My egg only reached stage 1 when it shouldve been at stage 8. I'm like thanks very much etc thinking get me the fuck out of here so I can have a cry, couldnt even ask any questions. Anyway hospital phoned me saying embryologist has arranged an emergancy appointment for Monday with the doctor so I'll see what they say then.

How are you feeling? Hope your feeling better today. Did you do much today? xx


----------



## TooExcited

I am so so sorry to hear that. Is hubby with you? I hope he is looking after you.

I'm glad they have got you in with the doc so quickly. It gives you the weekend to deal with what has happened and to start thinking of questions to ask. You did wonder if you had stimmed long enough didn't you? Do you get 3 cycles funded? 

I am so sorry hun and am here if you need to chat or PM :hugs: xx


----------



## V2R

Thanx....Yea I get 3 NHS funded treatments. My pal came with me today as we were under the impression it was straight forward pop it back in & away I go! She was in waiting room if I new it was bad news I would've taken her in the room with me. They knew yest the egg wasnt progressing so he could've phoned.
I'm not getting upset about it, it wont help any. xx


----------



## TooExcited

Morning Hun- how are you feeling this morning.

I think you are being incredibly strong. Don't be afraid to have a little cry and let the frustration go, you will feel better for it.

Have you been offered a counsellor at all by the hospital? I am seeing the one at mine and so far she has been extremely helpful normalising my feelings and frustrations. Something to ask about on Monday xx


----------



## V2R

Hey I'm ok went for a swim this morning. I'm more worried about my sore tummy just had to go shower as the crinone cream is coming out & like dried blood, freaked me right out! Disgusting.

Yea there is a counsellor but I'm 15 miles from hospital. I'm good it moving on it wont get on top of me. Not really looking forward to Monday at the moment I don't want to do it again but I'm sure I'll change my mind.

How are you feeling? Do you have good weather today? It's roasting here good excuse to have ice lollys & ice cream ;-) xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello lovely lady - I'm good today thank you. It's roasting hot here today so am keeping cool inside and have been for a manicure and pedicure as a treat so I'm feeling nice and chilled now :winkwink:

Good for you at moving on - that's the healthiest approach you can have. I think you need some time out and I'm sure you will change your mind about not trying again. Your time will come my lovely, I'm certain of that.

Have you got any nice plans for the weekend? Xx


----------



## Babybee86

Hey girls. I have been reading all your posts (TooExcited &V2R). Can I join you here? I will be starting IVF soon. Have my first appointment at the fertility clinic on the 1st of August and will meet with the doc for the 1st time. I know I will do IVF. My husband's sperm is not good enough for IUI. I have a question for you: How long did it take until you actually started the IVF cycle? I wish you both so much luck and I will continue to follow your posts.


----------



## TooExcited

Hello babybee - of course you are welcome here!

We were first referred for ivf in February. We skipped iui too but more because my consultant didn't really think they are all that effective so better not to waste any time and get on with ivf.

Where are you having treatment? The waiting lists vary considerably around the uk. I was very lucky and we effectively started treatment straight away.

I was on the short protocol so started my cycle regulation in may and started stimming in June. I'm now in the dreaded 2ww.

I think if you can start the process with a very open mind and expect it to take several months ( the paperwork and funding application itself takes a couple of months, then there are tests to do which you have to wait for the results of before you can do anything...) so do lots of relaxation and I would recommend acupuncture if you can afford it.

I would also make sure you are getting your diet right now and stop drinking alcohol if you still are. You want to make sure you are putting everything in and not giving yourself room for the what ifs...

The girls on these boards are fantastic and the knowledge sharing is really helpful.

Keep in touch and good luck xx


----------



## Babybee86

Hey TooExcited,

I will be doing IVF in New York City. I just moved here from Louisiana (my husband is in the military and we move every three years). We started seeing a fertility specialist in Louisiana and had some testings done. My husband's result were pretty bad and he recommended IVF. He said that my chances were 60% with IVF because of the age. I am not very familiar with it. Does the age really matter? I hope that we get done soon with all the extra testing. I want to get this going. I actually am really positive and REALLY looking forward to this. August cant come fast enough WOWW I saw that you are in your 2ww. When will you test. What is your felling? 

Did the whole procedure hurt? Physically? How often do they have to sedat you?


----------



## Babybee86

Yes I will stop with everything that could affect this procedure. I only dring a wine or cocktails whenever the ocations and I dont smoke. But like I said, anything that could affect this procedure I will stop.


----------



## TooExcited

It's great that you are excited about the process - that energy will get you through it.

Ah sorry I missed you were in the states. Does your insurance cover your treatment? If you are paying for it yourself you can probably move things as quickly as you want to.

I'm not testing for another 9 days I think. It's a long wait. I have no idea at the moment. They prescribe you with progesterone for the 2ww which gives you lots of pregnancy symptoms so I'm trying to just ignore everything & carry on with life. I've had 2 weeks off work and feel so much more relaxed so I hope that's positive at least.

I was sedated for egg collection but fully awake for transfer & I didn't feel a thing. Post EC was quite sore so you need some recovery time afterwards.

You age is on your side definitely - I'm 34 and its working against me!

Good luck xx


----------



## Babybee86

TooExcited said:


> It's great that you are excited about the process - that energy will get you through it.
> 
> Ah sorry I missed you were in the states. Does your insurance cover your treatment? If you are paying for it yourself you can probably move things as quickly as you want to.
> 
> I'm not testing for another 9 days I think. It's a long wait. I have no idea at the moment. They prescribe you with progesterone for the 2ww which gives you lots of pregnancy symptoms so I'm trying to just ignore everything & carry on with life. I've had 2 weeks off work and feel so much more relaxed so I hope that's positive at least.
> 
> I was sedated for egg collection but fully awake for transfer & I didn't feel a thing. Post EC was quite sore so you need some recovery time afterwards.
> 
> You age is on your side definitely - I'm 34 and its working against me!
> 
> Good luck xx

I have a strange insurance. My insurance pays any testings before IVF, but IVF is not covered. So we will be paying for it. But I hope that way we can get everything done faster.

Wow 9 more days. You must be in hell right now. I will be stalking until you tested BFP.

So how many eggs did you have transferred? When is your next doc appointment?


----------



## Babybee86

Another question (sorry this is all so new to me). I saw on your signature line that 5 eggs were fertilized and 2 transferred. So what is with the other 3? Is it up to you how many you would like transferred?


----------



## TooExcited

Do you know what - I'm actually pretty chilled. I'm enjoying the time off the ivf to be honest! 

Your health system is weird... We are very lucky to have the nhs in the uk. I have 2 funded rounds of ivf ( unless we get lucky with the first attempt in which case they stop funding)

Get your tests done ASAP so you can get the ball rolling.

My other 3 embies didn't make it, it's common that some stop developing and 3 of my 5 did just that. My brother and his wife had ivf and he told me to expect a 50% drop out at each stage which was about right for me. We had 10 eggs, 5 fertilised and 2 made it to 5 day transfer. We were due to only have 1 but the embryologist advised 2 so we went with their opinion. I don't think they could have frozen the other one so it was either transfer or wither so that one us on board too!


----------



## Babybee86

Wow thanks for the detailed explanations. I just looked into the website of my fertility clinic and they also have something called "Attain Program" You basically pay up front a certain amount for 3 fresh IVF cycles and 2 frozen cycles and if you don't get pregnant, you receive 70% of the amount you've paid back. I might look into that. But maybe my chances for getting pregnant the first time are not so low and I only need one cycle. I will see.

So you might be getting twins. Man this is getting more and more exciting. I can't wait to get your results. 

I believe that I will be less stressed doing IVF also because I will have the whole pregnancy issue more under control and I will know that doctors will finally help us and monitor me.


----------



## V2R

Morning TooExcited. I booked in to get my nails done I've had no nice nails for two weeks as the hospital said no nailvarish. Always makes a girl feel better having nice nails. Glad you are feeling better. Whats your thoughts on going back to work on Monday? It's hot hot here again today I really should be out getting a tan but think I'll go clothes shopping  You got any plans today? xx

Welcome Babybee, I feel my process has taken far too long with all the tests although I didnt expect the IVF protocol to be short so thats flown passed. NHS funds 3 cycles for me. Today is the 1st day I've woken with no pain in my left side I think it's been so sore as all my follicles were at that side. I got the impression the hospital were surprised that my ivf was a failure I'll see what the doctor says on Monday.
Is IVF expensive in the states? Do you have any kids? Good luck it's the waiting for appointments that are torture xx


----------



## TooExcited

Morning - I was exactly the same - took all mine off for collection as instructed so waited until I could have it put back on properly and feel much better for it plus the foot massage I got was divine!

So do not want to go back to work. Despite being in pain for quite a few of my days off I have loved not being in work. My job is quite stressful (probably why we needed ivf in the first place if I'm honest ) and I have barely given it a second thought!

It's saying 28 degrees here today - and I can't sunbathe - it just sucks!!! Get yourself to the shops and buy some treats - that sounds like a lovely idea. I don't have much planned, off to collect my wedding and engagement rings from the jewellers which are being cleaned and re-plated so looking forward to having them back and all shiny! 

Let me know what you buy xx


----------



## V2R

Oh foot massage I must have one done but I have bad bunions lol I think my feet are so bad as I used to do Highland Dancing.
The sunshine disappeared after 10am! It's been a little chilly. I bought a long blue dress for my friends wedding reduced £60 to £30 & a new bed throw with matching pillow £100 reduced to £30. I love a bargain.
My o/h is away camping tonight, it's nice to have a bit of time on my own even though yest I wasnt keen on him leaving me.

Is your rings all buffed up & shiny? You will miss them if you wear them all the time. I'm terrible I never wear my engagement ring! It's always nice to be away from work remember you could always take a few more days off. Dont get yourself all stressed.xx


----------



## captainj1

Hey v2r I just stopped by and saw your news that your cycle wasn't successful, just sending hugs and hoping you get some answers when you go for your follow up. Xxx

I'm feeling dreadful tonight although just had the most amazing week's holiday down in Cornwall. Weather was amazing and my DS was great fun. We are potty training at the mo and he is doing really well with wee wee but poos he just does in his pants...typical boy!

I think I'm feeling crappy because I've been bleeding for 9 days now...not much now, compared to the flooding I had for the first few days, but still bright red. I'm anaemic at the best of times and all this blood loss is making me shaky. I have an ultrasound on Monday and then hopefully start my oestrogen etc which I hope will help with the hot flushes too. Just worried that they won't start me on the tablets until every last bit of my uterine lining is out...

Xxx

Good luck too excited, keeping everything crossed this is your time! X


----------



## TooExcited

Excellent bargains v2r - well done! I love getting a good bargain too.

How was your night on your own? I had one on Friday night as DH was out with the boys and stayed over in Manchester. He skulked home about midday yesterday very hung over! He's been off the beer for quite a while thanks to the treatment so I think he was a bit of a light weight!

I'm not stressed really about going back to work - I just don't want to! I have a stack of ironing to do this afternoon so had better get on with that at some point or I won't have anything to wear! Looks like the weather will be warm again here next week so had better sort out some summer wear!

Hi Captainj - lovely to hear from you. How are you feeling today? Hope you had a fab holiday - it sounds like it and you picked a perfect week! DH and I are planning a week in August down there so I might have to pick your brains on what to do. Hope your bleeding has stopped today and that tomorrow is the start of the fet journey. You must be lovely and relaxed after your holiday so it's the perfect time. Are you still taking supplements? Do they'd have iron in them? Let us know how you get on tomorrow please.

AFM - another quiet day for me. Today us the first day I've not had any cramping around my cervix. Can't decide if that cramping is a good or a bad thing. I've had some shooting pains today - only last a few seconds but they are weird and I have been having the most bizarre dreams! I'm sure it's just the progesterone sups and I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot. Whilst I want to know the outcome I really don't want to test! Daft bugger hey! Happy Sunday all xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hope you get some answers today hun. Thinking of you xx


----------



## cooch

Hi girls, can I join also? 
V2R, sorry about your embie, you got so close, can't imagine how you must be feeling. Are you being treated at GrI?

Too excited- are you still sunbathing after this weekend or are you back at work, what stage are you at? 

Babybee86- this the other two girls are uk, so your situation in the states will be quite different. I think, and I've not done ivf yet, it can take up to 5/6 weeks for the whole process but that will depend on your protocol.

AFM-34 (just) tried one Iui at Glasgow royal, now have my first ivf appointment 25th July. AMH is below 4 although scans always show 10-12 follicles at the start of my cycles. I seem to respond very well to drugs (lol). My appointment is day 19 of my cycles so I'm hoping to start e down reg two days later and scans at the start oft he following cycle.


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me joining, i am new to this site and have just recently started my first IVF cycle, started my injections on the 10th of this month, was told my AMH level was very low therefore i require a higher dose of drugs. I have an ultra sound scan this friday to see how i am responding to the drugs, mixed emotions about it all, excited and very nervous about the whole thing!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated :thumbup


----------



## cooch

Hi mandy19, what was your Amh level! How many follies did they see at your scan before you started meds? 

Did you do anything prior to this? I did 1 Iui and failed, but they did say I was ideal for ivf(AMH is below 4). I seemed to respond too well to the drugs.


----------



## V2R

Hi ladies, I am giving ICSI a go & will be on a long protcol. They have no explaination why I responded so well to the drugs but my eggs were a failure. I will not be offered a 3rd go if my 2nd attempt fails I will have to make the desision of egg donor which is an 18 month waiting list. The doctor did not seem to have high hopes I will be called back in 6months time, so the waiting starts all over again. I dont know what to do to improve my eggs!! I just cant believe the doctors have had such high hopes throughout all this & now they discover my eggs are not very good but they don't know what to do about it!

Welcome Mandy19 & Cooch, really hope your treatment goes well. xx


----------



## cooch

What supplements are you taking v2r?


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you. I too will likely be looking at egg donation. We're trying our second IVF in the next 3 months with estrogen priming instead of the pill to line up the eggs. I don't think there's anything you can do about egg quality, I took all of the supplements, lost weight well beforehand and was in excellent physical shape (the best in my life really), I ate lots of protein and veg and limited carbs and sugar, (many NHS & diabetes studies have shown that sugar can put bumps on your eggs and add deformities) especially bread - gluten not good for me. 

I've read the studies about NAC, Inositol and vit B during IVF, it didn't do a thing for me. My eggs after 9 days of the highest doses of gonal F were smaller than most women just starting IVF-it was really sad. With that dismal an outcome my fs didn't even want me to try another IVF, she just wanted to suggest egg donation. I've started wrapping my head around it by looking through the candidates that we have access to. I hope by the time we're ready for that, they have more people in the system.There was no one that even looks remotely similar to me, they were mostly all under 5'7 and the ones 5'10 and up were completely different and my oH is 6'5. I don't want people coming saying wow, how'd you get that red hair or in 20 years, gee, how is it that your parents are so tall and you're so short? That must sound pretty shallow, but those are my silly concerns that I'm trying to get over.


----------



## mandy19

cooch said:


> Hi mandy19, what was your Amh level! How many follies did they see at your scan before you started meds?
> 
> Did you do anything prior to this? I did 1 Iui and failed, but they did say I was ideal for ivf(AMH is below 4). I seemed to respond too well to the drugs.

hi cooch just seen this reply, no i havent done anything prior to this, i had a lap & dye test last feb and was diagnosed with blocked tubes, so referred for IVF straight away, only found out at my appointment last month that my AMH level was also low, it was 4.3!! they just said that would mean i need a high dose of drugs, they didnt tell me how many follicles they seen on the scan before i started the drugs, got another scan this week so hopefully i will have responded well to the drugs! :thumbup:


----------



## TooExcited

V2R - I am so sorry you didn't get any useful answers. I'm glad that they are going to use icsi next time - that's a positive step forward. Why will you not get your third cycle though?

Did they mention dhea to you? My consultant put me on it for min 12 weeks to improve egg quality. They even told me where to buy it! One other thing to try is dha - which is just fish oils really but again should improve the quality - it's certainly worth a go and I find if I take them before I eat I don't get any nasty after taste.

Most importantly you need to get your body and mind back on track. Do you have any holidays booked?

Welcome Mandy and cooch - no sunbathing for me today - back to work and I had a dull and boring day!

2have - great to hear from you. I'm sorry you don't have range of donors that are more suitable for you. I agree with you, you would want a child to look like they came from your eggs- there is nothing wrong with that at all. I hope you find a solution hun xx


----------



## cooch

I was advised with my low AMH to take DHEA at 75mg per day 3 months prior to starting IVf. I have also been taking 600mg of Cq10, and a double dose of omega 3. All of the suppos I've been taking are top quality, not just bought in pound store. I can only comment on their effectiveness with regards to my Iui treatment and stim.

1st time I was on 125 shot of menopur for 7 days and had the Iui cancelled as there were around 5 follies and estrogen over 2000, not high for ivf but overstim for Iui.

2nd Iui, I had menopur at 105 for 5 days and had 3 good sized follies and estranged over 1200. Again not high for ivf and this time they let it go ahead. At each Iui the little follies were reaching 9 and 10mm as well. 

What kind of level do they give of menopur for ivf? 

I'm convinced my response was due to good supplements! I would recommend. Plus I was also told that Prof Fleming at GCRm is world expert in AMH and it was at GcRm open night I was told to take these supplements.


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning...First day back at work & no-one has even attempted to do my work! Great at least it keeps me busy! Sun is shinning here again today. My plan now is to visit the health shop & stock up on vitamins I might look into acupuncture as well. I'm not giving up. Next cycle is in 6 months so plenty time to get motivated again. 

Cooch - No I was not on any vitamins, only Folic Acid. Hospital never advised on what to take as I had no obvious fertility issues.

2Have - Do you get pictures to look at of the egg donors? My doctor said they choose who's eggs I would get but they have to be same eye/hair/skin colour as me & I would never know who the person is. I am not keen on this as I think it would always be in my mind the baby actually isnt mine but is my partners. Egg donation is a very tough decision & the ladies are very hard to come by. I wish you the best of luck, keep me up to date.

TooExcited - How is your first day back at work? Remember dont over do it, keep relaxed. 

xx


----------



## cooch

V2r here are the different supplements I use (still to find out if they work). 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctors-Be...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373971283&sr=8-1&keywords=Cq10

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00361KPM8/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Nutrition-Platinum-Capsules-100-Count/dp/B000GJZVAO

I take these as well as pregnacare. Up until last month I was doing acupuncture weekly too. Given this up at the moment as its so expensive. Trying a new ACU dr on fri and she does bulk bookings, so you can save a bit. She's zita west trained and is actually cheaper than the first two ACU dr I have tried. A wee ing like a pill is worth trying.


----------



## TooExcited

V2R - i agree with cooch. I go to a zita west affiliated acupuncturist and she recommended her supplements (and she doesn't get commission but does have discount vouchers!) 

I take the Vitafem and Vitafem Boost as well as the VitalDHA supplements (which she advises to double dose on during the cycle).

As Cooch says - i have yet to find out if they have worked for me but I will give anything a go which is safe and within reason! The other things I did was to cut out all artificial sweeteners as these become toxic as digested and are really bad for fertility. I also switched from low fat to full fat dairy (and have had no increase in weight because of it). The things they do to make things "low fat" are really quite scary. The other tip I was given was to eat organic wherever you can to eliminate any excessive growth hormones etc. That and the usual cut down on caffeine and in the 3 months before treatment no alcohol etc.

Stay positive hun - this will work for you xx


----------



## cooch

Too excited, how many follies did you have before ec? Not long now, how are you feeling? Can I ask about your ACU? Did you have before and after et?


----------



## TooExcited

I had 15 follicles between 18-23 at my last scan which was 2 days before EC.

Feeling ok so far. I am not a patient person so the wait is starting to do my head in... still staying positive though!

Yes I had acu pre and post transfer. My DH was a bit concerned about me going afterwards but I'm certain its a tried and tested method!!! Do you have the Zita West CD? It's worth getting (but get a 2nd hand one on ebay not the full £15 on her site!) There are 3 different tracks on there. One for pre transfer, one for post and then another for the 2ww. I used them in natural cycles too.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, yes V2R, we do get to choose. You can see many many egg donation banks online as well from the states. I don't like that the doc gets to pick. That seems a little unfair to me! 
I guess I shouldn't complain. Just want a baby already.


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies, sorry not been on here in a while. How is everyone? Any good news to share? I hope so.

Since having treatment sex hasnt been comfortable I feel tight down there! My mind has been all over the place I was thinking about not giving ICSI a go but I be aswell by the time my appointment comes through in 6 months I might feel postive again. I have made my mind up if ICSI doesnt work then I wont be having egg donation, we might look into adopting as so many kids need a chance in life.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello stranger- lovely to hear from you.

As you may have seen from my footer we had bad news too. Still coming to terms with it if I'm honest but onwards we go.

I can't see the consultant for a follow up appointment until 4 Sept so I don't know when we will be able to try again. I'm still hoping a miracle will happen before we have to!

I haven't even tried to start physical relations again yet! We've just been dealing with the emotions as they come. Currently on CD14 and absolutely no sign of an LH surge yet so hopefully it will make an appearance next week when we are on holiday! Started a new supplement too myo-inisotol which is meant to be helpful for people who have had failed IVF cycles. From what i read it helps with the developing eggs somehow...

How are you getting on back at work? It has taken me a few weeks to have any interest in work. Slowly getting there now (in time for a week off ha ha!)

xx


----------



## V2R

Aw Too Excited so sorry I never looked back at your footer. I really thought it would work for you. It's so hard, we get excited thinking that the outcome will be good & it's a big sickening kick in the stomach when its bad news. I am trying to chill out on sex I know my eggs are bad so I'm giving up trying so much & just enjoying sex again. Deep down I still hope it will surprise me & I fall pregnant naturally!!

When are you on holiday again? I'm off in September, dont know what our plans are yet. I have a wedding this weekend, it will be nice to get dressed up.

Hope your ok, hugs xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello everyone - our thread got lost way down the list!

How are you doing? 

V2R - how was the wedding? Have you booked your holiday yet?

Captainj - thinking of you & still have everything crossed

cooch - how are you getting on? I'm sorry i can't remember where you are up to with your treatment. I have ordered my CoQ10 but i went with the purer form Ubiqionol so you only need 300-400mg per day. I'm also taking myo-inositol which is meant to help with egg quality. Oh and also back on my 75mg of micronised DHEA. We shall see hey!

2have - have you got any further with the donor process? Hope it is going well for you.

AFM - I am still waiting for my follow up apt with the consultant which is 3 weeks today and hopefully we won't have to wait too long for cycle 2. We had a lovely week in cornwall and even got some sun so I am feeling much more positive about things now and ready to try again when we get the chance. It all happens for a reason, even if it breaks our heart at the time xx


----------



## captainj1

Thanks TooExcited - to be honest I have all but given up hope for this cycle. I'm just not feeling remotely positive and my body feels completely pre menstrual apart from I don't have sore boobs like I normally do. :(

X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I'm sorry to hear the bad news that everyone has gone through. M/c aren't fun and neither is a failed IVF. I'm sending you warm big bear hugs from Canada. Captain, does this mean that you're pupo? If so, a hugh congratulations with fingers and toes crossed.

AFM, I've got my last IVF lined up for sept and currently looking into the donor process for the minute they tell me my eggs aren't growing. I'm doing estrogen priming instead of the pill this month. They let you ovulate and then you get onto estrogen patches and then start with the burselin and gonal F. 

The one donor clinic that my fs uses is $16-17,000 with a guaranteed pregnancy and more eggs if the initial 6 don't work out. We've picked a donor that looks very similar to myself. My FS also uses another donor clinic that has higher success rates and lower cost although i'm not sure it's a guaranteed pregnancy if it doesn't work out/more eggs. $10,000 for that clinic. It looks like the average is 1 live birth per 5-6 eggs and then for a second child you pay again. Booo, infertility is really an expensive endeavor (never mind raising those little monkeys!) I'm looking into travelling to the states to do a fresh cycle with this donor that we picked out. If there wasn't so much freezing/thawing it might be less expensive and more successful. And hey, a little shopping in the usa never hurt my happiness factor either. Better yet, if the clinic was by the ocean and I could get a day of surfing in beforehand?? Wow, that would top my little cake lol.

I've been focussed on losing my last 20 lbs (since Sunday). We returned from a Florida vacation Saturday. I bought some skinny jeans down there that I want to look fabulous in this fall. It's ironic that if I do get preggers, I'll be in the best shape of my life. I REALLY hope we have some successes before Christmas on this board. Some of the other boards I'm on have a few pregnancies popping up, it's so refreshing to see.


----------



## TooExcited

Captainj - please don't give up yet. The progesterone is doing crazy things to you. I think a "no expectations" cycle isn't a bad idea - self preservation is vital.

TooHave - you sound like you have it all mapped out. I really hope it is successful. If I were in your shoes I would go for the clinic with the guarantee and Sod's law says you will catch on your first go - but who cares about a few $$$ when you will have a beautiful baby to show for it? Great news on your weight loss too. You will look fab in those jeans - after you've had the baby xxx


----------



## captainj1

TooExcited said:


> Captainj - please don't give up yet. The progesterone is doing crazy things to you. I think a "no expectations" cycle isn't a bad idea - self preservation is vital.
> 
> TooHave - you sound like you have it all mapped out. I really hope it is successful. If I were in your shoes I would go for the clinic with the guarantee and Sod's law says you will catch on your first go - but who cares about a few $$$ when you will have a beautiful baby to show for it? Great news on your weight loss too. You will look fab in those jeans - after you've had the baby xxx

I'm actually not sure that the progesterone is doing ANYTHING to me! I had sore boobs last time, this time nothing. The crinone seems to come straight back out of me most of the time (TMI!!). Anyway I'm going to test tomorrow morning with a 6 days early First Response. i am 99% sure it will be BFN. I will be 8dp5dt x


----------



## captainj1

It's a BFN for me ladies, as expected. Did a lot of crying last night with DH for cuddles so I'm disappointed but not completely crushed this time. Just difficult to know what I can do differently... Xx


----------



## TooExcited

I am so so sorry. Is today your OTD? So are you going to do another fresh cycle rather than thaw out your last frostie? Maybe you should try a different clinic? Some fresh ideas may be what you need?

Thinking of you xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies, this thread is not bringing much good news! I looked on internet on ways to improve my eggs & theres little more I can do. I have totally given up I'm not taking folic acid or any vitamins bugger it I give up. I have told my o/h to find someone else if he wants kids (he already has a 13 year old who he hasnt seen since she was 4) but I dont want him to miss out on a proper family just because my eggs are useless.

Captain,the crinone just came straight out of me as well it was disgusting. So sorry it never worked. Its hard to go through it all for it to fail.

2have - Do you meet your donor? Amazing how you pick the person & know how they look etc. Good luck in losing your extra pounds, are you exercising & dieting?

Too Excited - Have you been back to the clinic yet? Good you are back to being positive & feeling refreshed.

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Tooexcited - thank you for your kind words. V2R it's been getting rid of carbs almost altogether, my carbs are veg only and if I must, then I'll have a little quinoa. As long as I do that I don't get hungry, I don't get cravings, I have enough energy to work out. I use protein powder for baking and have a glass of crystal light with unflavoured protein powder now and then when I'm hungry but it's not meal time yet. Exercise 2-3x/week otherwise more and I get too ravenous, 90% of weight loss success is what you put in your mouth. When I maintain I add carbs (brown bread, brown basmati rice,quinoa back in) but I just can't lose any weight while eating carby foods. 

T00Excited I kind of agree with you, go for the guaranteed bfp. 
With crinone, I used softcups during the day. It keeps it up where it should be and avoids a big mess. At night I didn't care either way.
Captain or V2R you ladies wouldn't consider donor eggs? Sorry Captain, I know it hurts so bad :hugs:


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies, just wondering how you are all doing? I have been away on holiday & to a hen weekend so it's been a drink fuelled week! I was speaking to a girl who fosters as I was starting to consider looking into it but I have been put off....I am going to email the hospital today to see when my appointment will be ,I feel I need to know why my eggs arent good there must be a reason especially when I respond great to treatment. 
I have started to panic that I will never be a mum the thought is in my mind constant.!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi V2r, I'm glad to hear you've had a good weekend. Have faith, you will be a mom, the path may be windy but if you're flexible with taking different paths, you will have success.
I did my last IVF and my eggs failed again to respond (I had the scan this morning) so I'm just frantically looking into donor eggs. We'll most likely travel to the USA to do a fresh cycle and then freeze and bring the frosties back to Canada to have on stock for us for future use. The success rates with using frozen eggs shipped to canada are dismal and with me being such a demanding person wanting 4 kids, well it sound better to me to have loads of healthy frozen blasts then to have to use different Frozen eggs at $10,000/half dozen everytime we want a child. With only a 1 in 5 success rate of pregnancy using frozen eggs shipped to Canada, I feel that it's a crappy option. I wish Canada wasn't so caveman like about fertility options. Anyway, I won't rant, this is our path, I'm just disappointed that it'll take even longer. But that's why I'm trying to put together a solution for plan B asap. I told the egg donation coordinator that I want a BFP by Christmas this year, not aggressive am I?

Hi to everyone, ladies I hope you're all doing OK and working towards your own successes ;)


----------



## V2R

2have4kids - So sorry it's heartbreaking that your eggs have failed. It's good you are moving forward, it will be exciting. So do you get to pick who'z eggs you carry and do you find out alot about the person? It's different in Scotland as we never see or find out who the person is. 

I hate all the waiting around I had a look into adoption/fostering but because we are doing IVF we will not be considered at the moment. My reply from hospital was I'm scheduled to start treatment in December. So I will start taking folic acid again.

I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for us, It would be great for us all to have success stories in 2014 then share our baby experience. We wont give up.xx


----------



## 2have4kids

yes I totally get your frustration with the waiting. You may have a better medical system that pays for your ivf however it just seems to take a loooooong time. I'm getting the authorization forms off to my clinic right now in order for them to release my medical records to the San Antonio clinic. There's a full work up on this donor, she's got her grandparents medical history, her parents, her siblings and a write up and photos all about her. 
The soonest consultation the clinic could get us was Nov 8 but the lady said if we get our forms in she'll maybe see if there's any earlier date they can squeeze us into. I'd like to be doing the FET/IVF with her in Nov, not a chat with the doc! I'll be praying (even though I'm not religious) at my thanksgiving table this October for a BFP by Christmas. What a dream that would be.


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - I'm sorry I have been absent for so long... I will explain.

V2R - I'm pleased to hear you are giving IVF another go. Have you had a follow up with the FS to see what they will do differently?

2have - I'm so sorry your cycle failed. You sound very clued up on your donor options though which I'm sure will work in your favour. I have my fingers crossed.

AFM - it's been a difficult week for us. We had an amazing thing happen to us with a natural bfp the cycle after our failed IVF . We found out on our wedding anniversary so were over the moon. Then a few weeks later I started bleeding. We had a scan & the sac was still there so told to wait it out. Then 5 days later we were scanned again & saw a heartbeat... Then this Monday we went again and the little one had stopped developing. So then I had to wait out the end. It has been one of the toughest weeks of my life. I thought once you had seen a heartbeat it was a good sign - sadly not. Now we've pushed everything back so need at least 2 periods after this one before we can think about IVF again. The saga continues... Xx


----------



## V2R

2have- Do you get to meet your donor or have any future contact with them? Since you get a full family history would you be informed if anything change in the future with their health? I'm now beginning to think this is the best way to know all about the donor, before I never liked the idea of knowing too much. Fingers crossed things move quickly for you.

Too Excited-So sorry to hear your news. So are you trying IVF after you've had two periods, do you automatically get an appointment sent out? Have you any holidays coming up to get away and relax for a bit? Your mind will be all over the place, we all wish to be pregnant but to loose a baby when it's so wanted must be awful. Thinking of you xx


----------



## 2have4kids

*TooExcited* I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It IS a good thing that you can get preggers. are they going to do any karyotype testing on you to ensure it's not a fragileX/MTHFKR/clotting issue? 
*V2R* I think each donor has the choice to mark off if they want future contact with the child once they turn 18. As well, we only get access to what the donor has divulged on the forms and through their health testing with the donor agency. Hopefully they've been honest. 
*I need some advice here:*
Last night I bumped into a friend of mine who's having issues trying to find a man. She's frustrated that all of her friends are married and having kids and feels left out. I told her i feel very similar just in a different way with all of our friends' kids almost in their teens now. She suggested that women freeze their eggs in their 20's for future use and asked my why I don't ask my sister to donate? My sis would very likely have the same genetic issues as myself. And then jokingly I asked her if she felt like donating. She's my height, same hair colour, blue eyes instead of green, smart (environmental engineer), she didn't answer and I was thinking in the back of my head omg why haven't I thought of this already. She's absolutely gorgeous and about 7 years younger than myself. she's extremely professional and wouldn't be the type to go ...haha, those are my kids. She's very sensitive and would be the sort of person i trust. I also have another friend who's brill and a model, really tall, sensitive and very generous, why haven't I thought of asking her? 

*How does one ask another for their eggs.* This is going to be the most uncomfortable thing I've ever done in my life. I have good relations with these ladies but we're not very close. I've known then for at least 10 years now, one I went to school with, one I lived with for 4 years. I see them a few times / year. It'd be so much less stressful than going the agency route and 1/3 of the financial burden.

Anyway, she suggested we get together for dinner or a movie some night and I'm going to follow up on that. My sister would never give me eggs, she's had a hard time even just with sex, she doesn't want children and doesn't have a boyfriend at 35, and knowing that she's likely to have premature ovarian failure as well gifted genetically from my mom, I just can't ask her. How do I explain this to these 2 ladies who I'm going to ask for eggs, that my sis even has a hard time with sex? That I'd prefer to put them through an uncomfortable thing than my sister? Never mind the likelyhood of failure. I don't know, it just feels SO weird.


----------



## V2R

Hi 2Have - I personally would not ask my sister even though her hubby just looks at her to fall pregnant (she has 3 kids) the reason being she would have to go through IVF injections etc & I don't think it would be fair to ask her to do that for me. Asking a friend would be a NO NO for me I dont trust any of my friends enough to not go about telling everyone what they had done for me & I would feel I owe them for doing it also if they did have any involvement in the child I think I would feel jealous. Maybe this sounds silly but I would feel my partner had had an affair with my friend to give me a child!! 
It's strange when I was younger I thought I never wanted kids & always had it in my head if anyone ever struggled to have a baby I would donate my eggs. Never in a million years did I think I would be the one struggling!!

I think you should really think about this before asking her & also discuss it with your partner. Also remember she would have to go through testing before being considered for donating her eggs. It is alot to ask someone.

Wish life was easy. I'm 34 this year and feel the clock is ticking! If IVF fails for me I will be looking into adoption the pain I feel for not to hold my own child is horrible but maybe I could make a home for a child who'z had a bad start to life. Would you not consider adoption? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi V2R, I did follow your advice and asked my partner. He knows the 2 ladies that I would like to ask, they're not close friends of ours and they are both really sensitive people. At the same time, ironically, we've have had another close friend tell us she'd be happy to donate her eggs and this is exactly type of friend who I feel you're talking about. I don't trust her, she's promiscuous and loose with her morals, she's not sensitive, she's not professional or really sharp and it would bring about all sorts of weird feelings and potential comments about how the baby looks like her etc. 

But the two ladies who I am considering are kind of removed from my life but very very scientific, logical, professional people who I'd completely not have weird feelings about and know they wouldn't make stupid comments. My OH's reaction to both was exactly that, well at least they're the type to not look at our kids sideways or make dumb comments. He said he could have any discussion with the lady I bumped into and am considering and it's like speaking to a colleague, she's very down to earth, not moody or emotionally charged. 

About adoption, this will be our last resort. I really want to be a mom and it's almost double the cost of donor eggs so really unattainable for us unless we sell our rental property. I would always be worried about the mother's nutrition and if they drank or took drugs while pregnant. They've linked SO many illnesses with gestational malnutrition in the past 5 years that it scares the heck out of me to junp in blind. For example, some things I've recently found out...
lack of iron=ADHD, learning disabilities, developmental problems (iron transports oxygen, they now know a lack of iron/vegetarian diet has huge impacts on the long term health of the fetus)
over/under eating=direct links to obesity in child, lifelong issues
high sugar, chronic candida, bad gut bacteria/lack of probiotic good gut flora=severe allergies and other irritation conditions

At least by carrying, I have a little more control over my health. My girlfriend has terrible nutrition and had low iron all throughout her pregnancy. Both of her babies are now grown and in school and have been diagnosed with severe learning disabilities. Her eldest was a year late with learning to speak and threw temper tantrums & started biting other kids in her nursury out of frustration from not being able to communicate. Her doctor tried to get her to take liquid iron with her second pregnancy but she complained about it. I know anything can happen, in fact it could be worse with our own kids (it's a crap shoot!) ie with autism etc but I'd like to have a hand in growing my babies...


----------



## V2R

Hi 2have, If it feels right to you and your partner you go for it, you have nothing to loose asking your friend, you probably should take some leaflets for her to look over if she does say yes and make sure she does plenty of research. Probably just bring it up in mid conversation ask how she feels about egg donation, everyones views are different as at one point we would never have thought we would have to consider egg donation to have a baby. Good luck let me know how you get on. Oh also would you have to speak to your clinic about your thoughts of asking this women? 

I dont know how adoption works in Scotland all I know is I'm not allowed to at the moment as I'm going through IVF, so this will be a last resort for us! I know what you mean about the background of the child it would worry me what lasting effects a drug child would have but at the end of the day they do deserve a second chance in life.


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, sorry I've been quiet, been on holiday and away on business so not been on the site. 

TooExcited I'm so sorry to hear your news. It must be devastating to have such great news and then have something so tragic happen. I hope you are as ok as you can be and that you and DH are supporting each other. 

2have4kids I think you should go for it if you and your DH are in agreement. I must admit DH and I have talked about what we will do if we are still not pregnant in two years time when I will be 40, and we are agreed that we will not go down the donor route or adopt. I would love another child but our situation is different in that we already have our miracle son and we have been honest with each other and said that we are not sure we could love a child that was not biologically ours in the same way. Not that we wouldn't love them, but we would always be comparing to our son and that wouldn't be fair to the other child. It is a very personal decision and I'm glad you and your DH are on the same page, as me and my DH are, as it can get very difficult otherwise...

AFM I had my follow up on my failed FET on Thursday and we are going to do a natural FET with our last embryo in October, there is a decent chance that we will have nothing to transfer as our thaw survival rate last time was 50%, hence doing natural cycle as other than clexane and aspirin I won't take any meds so won't risk going through all that for nothing. If it doesn't work we will go straight into a fresh cycle in November, at Liverpool rather than in London as we have done previously. Fingers crossed we get some success before Christmas, if not it will be 3 New Years Eves in a row that I'm wishing for the same thing...

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies, how are you all? Any news from anyone? I've been thinking about you all.

I start my new long protocol (ICSI) in November I have to call hospital on the 1st Day of my November period then I will be told when to start nasal spray (I think it's day 21) then back to scans & injections again! I feel more ready for it this time & I'm hoping to keep positive about it all.

Not long time xmas so I hope some of you ladies have good news before or after the new year. xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, so captain are you doing a fresh cycle as well in November? V2R I wish you the best of luck with this one! Are they keeping your protocol the same? There has to be some success soon on this board. :flower:

I asked my friend and she at first was teetering to a yes and then she spoke to her partner and said no. Fair enough, there were benefits through doing it at home with a friend and negatives too. It would have been $13,500 + any time lost from work on her part and it would have taken at least 6 months.
So I decided not to go with the clinic in the USA, they will take a long time too and break our backs with debt. It would be $30,000+. I've signed on with a Brno clinic in the Czech Republic. It's the biggest clinic there and they have the most extensive donor list at 1500 egg donors. The cost is $7500 for everything. If I need to get pregnant in the future with frosties then I go back there. We have a weeks vacation and a big apartment booked in Prague starting Nov 30th-Dec 8th and then I travel and stay till the 12th in Brno. Oh goes back to Canada on Dec 8th for work. I'm really excited, this means that if it works I'll have a BFP by Dec 22. 

This puts all three of us with another excellent chance of success before Christmas!:happydance:


----------



## V2R

Hi 2have, I'm on a longer protocol & doing icsi this time. I will start nasal spray November. I feel more ready this time as I know what to expect this time so hopefully I will be more relaxed!

That's good you spoke to your friend, I can see why they said no it's alot to go through & her relationship could've fallen apart. It's very stressful. All our relationships must be strong to get through every month of let downs I always still have hope it would happen naturally. Great you'z have put another plan in action. Enjoy your break yes we do need some good news on this thread!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, it's time for an update. I want to hear how you've all been doing!
Captain how did the fet go and v2r are you almost near transfer by now?

I've just had my transfer today, i'm in Brno, Czech Republic. There were 6 of 10 eggs that grew, 2 grade A's were put back and if the other 4 make it to grade A they'll freeze them tomorrow. 
I actually believe we saw the donor walking towards is on our first appt last week. She was tall and beautiful, blond really thick long hair, nice features and looked like she was in a lot of pain :-(
Her bf was helping her walk. I wanted to reach out and hug her but couldn't betray the anonymity laws here. Here's the photos of the embies they put back:

Hoping for twin angels!!


----------



## V2R

2have this is fantastic news  big congrats I really hope all goes smoothly for you how exciting you might have twins. How are you feeling today? Must be such an amazing feeling knowing they are now growing inside you  

My update I started nasal spray on Sat I think I've had a few side effects but nothing to worry about I have to do this 4 times a day. I feel more mentally prepared this time so fingers crossed it will work. My scan is on 30th December then hopefully things will look good so I can start the injections. I'm off for 2weeks over xmas so I think it will help me relax more.

Captiain you should be underway with your treatment, howz it going this time?

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R wishing you the very best. Please keep us updated, i'm looking forward to sharing ms with you lol :winkwink:


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, exciting times for you, I'm keeping everything crossed! 

AFM, my FEt got cancelled as I either didn't ovulate or ovulation was missed, so I did fresh cycle ivf in November, got 10 eggs, 8 fertilised, 2 good quality embryos transferred on day 5 and none to freeze, BFN so fairly gutted. 

Going to try unmedicated FET again in February with that last embryo and then assuming it doesn't work or the embryo doesn't survive the thaw, run some immune tests in March before doing another fresh cycle in April. Not quite ready to give up yet although it is so frustrating not knowing why it isn't working. Even if I have immune issues, I've done steroids and intralipids on the last 2 cycles so that should have dealt with it. Hey ho.


----------



## 2have4kids

Captain i feel so terrible for you, how frustrating!! Fx for feb's FET. I'm glad to hear you're not giving up. Keep going, i'm glad they're treating you for immune issues as a pre-caution. I'll be in the same boat if this donor egg stuff doesn't work. Just more testing but what else would I do really besides adoption? I'm terrified it'll come to that. :hugs:


----------



## V2R

Captain - So sorry when reading it sounded a real sucess that 8 fertilised & there were 2 good ones. So one was transferred? & you have another one? This is extremely frustrating you must have been feeling positive. Dont give up. 

Its difficult when we are labeled 'unexplained' as there must be something going on inside our bodies that they could detect what is wrong. I sometimes think it would be easier if I knew I actually had a problem it's the not knowing whats wrong bothers me!

I'll keep all crossed for you xx


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm getting the immune treatments too along with baby aspirin. This maya sound crazy but I also bought some turmeric and have been taking this morning and night just incase inflammation is a factor for me. Also salmon oil and eating lots of salmon & oily fish lately. I notice tingling in my hands sometimes when i eat chocolate and I won't touch bread now that I'm aware of how badly I'm effected by gluten. Turmeric has more anti-inflammatory benefits than a handful of over-the-counter drugs. I don't know what else to do. This feels lime my last go at being a mom.
https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/212/2


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just wanted to ask how everyone's doing? I've mc'd one embryo last week and thought I was mc'ing the other this past Friday as I've had HEAPS of bleeding, clotting & cramps (sorry tmi). I lost 2 lbs over the weekend, all of my pants fit again, the bloating's gone and was sure the fat lady has sung for this round. I nearly fell off the bed when I saw the blob in my blob on the ultrasound monitor with a flickering heartbeat this morning. I had truly packed it in and just wasn't expecting it. I feel this will be a sticky bean since all that has happened and it's survived. But there's still another 20 weeks until I'm out of the danger zone so I'll hold my breath until then.

I hope something good has come your way too V2R, TooExcited, & Captain? Wishing :dust: for you three in 2014. Hope you're holidays were relaxing and fun.


----------



## V2R

Hi 2have, nice to hear from you  Oh no thats not good about your bleeding so sorry you have lost one but so happy you have seen a heartbeat for the other it will be amazing & such a relief you know the other one is ok. I hope the bleeding stops I have heard of women who bleed all through pregnancy like they are getting a period but obviously this is alot worse with clots. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
I am now on my 2nd treatment I on buserelin nose spray 4 times a day my lining is looking good so started Menopur 300iu injections on Friday 3rd I am in for a scan tomorrow then Friday to see how things are going. I'm a little scared but excited I feel alot better on this protocol I dont know if that is a good or bad thing!

How is everyone else? Happy new year everyone I really hope we all have some good news this year xx


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R that's fantastic, let us know how it goes. We need some more success in 2014 and it'd be great if you could be that bfp! :dust:


----------



## TooExcited

2have - I had no idea you were preggers! Huge congratulations! I am so so pleased for you. I'm sorry you have lost one embie but the other one sounds nice and strong. Fantastic news.

V - I have been stalking your progress on the ninewells thread. This cycle sounds so much more suited to you. I have everything crossed. When is EC? 

AFM - we are still doing things naturally. We have an apt next week to kick off our next ivf cycle. I'm still praying it won't be necessary but we shall see. I had an endometrium test in December to see if I have any "killer cells" in my uterine lining. We should have the results in the next few weeks. The procedure was quite like an endo scratch so I'm hoping that might help our last few natural cycles. I'm having a new kitchen fitted so I think we're going to postpone the ivf until it's all finished. I can't imagine the stress of the 2 projects going on at the same time!

Let's be better at keeping in touch xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Tooexcited you're so fortunate to be able to get testing in the UK for NKC. I'd do exactly as you're doing and finish that kitchen first :haha: renos are a boatload of stress!
Wishing you all the best with your upcoming ivf, let us know how things go for you!


----------



## V2R

Too Excited nice to hear from you. defo get that kitchen finished pronto so you have no stresses. Fingers crossed you might fall pregnant naturally I always kept hoping that it might just happen when least expected. Have a look back a page 2have put a picture up of her embies  it's nice to hear a success story.
I wonder what stage everyone else is on who has commented on this thread? Be nice to know.

I had an appointment today so all looks ok, I'm back Friday for another scan then if all ok I will be in on Monday for EC..I am frightened about ec but I do feel loads better on this protocol & they are keeping a closer eye on me. I have done things different this time so fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Thanks 2have.

It isn't routinely offered here. My FS was aware of a research project which was being carried out at a hospital 100 miles away (not much I know) and offered the test to me. We had to pay for it but it will be worth it either way once we get the results. If they find the cells then they can treat it and if they don't then we have nothing to worry about.

Back at hospital a week today so will hopefully find out the results of my clotting test then (am guessing as i have heard nothing that all is ok?) then i should have the NKC results in the next few weeks. The other hospital will email those directly to me then follow up with a phone apt with the consultant.

Yep - project kitchen first I think. Unless mother nature gets there first. My cousin has had his baby today (well his GF has but you know what i mean!) so that has properly rubbed my nose in it ha ha!!!

Keep me posted with your scan progress please.

V2R - great news on your scan today. I have my fingers crossed for even more follies to pop up. Don't fret about not feeling anything. Last time I had loads of OV pain on my left side and there was only one follie developing and i had nothing at all on my right where there was 14 follicles!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R let us know how it goes Friday. Do they knock you out for EC? Here in Canada they just give you a local and you're awake. Hopefully it's quick and you don't get any OHSS!
Well let us know Tooexcited how it goes with your NKC test. Do they test for the other immune factors as well?


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls

Wow congrats 2have! Like TooExcited I was completely unaware you were pregnant! Brilliant news. 

Glad to hear the cycle is going well for you so far V2R. I have been reading dr Sher's website and he believes that the key to ivf success is individualised stimulation protocol, so fingers crossed you have found yours! His website has led me to question whether the antagonist protocol I've done for my two fresh cycles so far is the right one for me. I've always responded well and got plenty of eggs with high fertilisation rate and seemingly good quality embies though...anyway cgh testing on next fresh cycle will tell us whether the resulting embies are chromosomally normal or not.

AFM, I'm having another go at the unmedicated FET with my last frozen embryo on my next cycle, which should start on about 19 January. The same risks are there - the embryo might not survive the thaw - but nothing to be lost. I will be on aspirin and clexane and scanned and monitored via blood tests for ovulation this time so that we don't miss it.

If it doesn't lead to a pregnancy I am doing immune testing and chromosome testing on DHs sperm in March and then another fresh cycle in April with CGH testing on the embryos that we will hopefully get. That will give us more information on whether the embryos are chromosomally normal - the risk is that none of them are so there are none to transfer, but I'd rather that than go through the tww with no hope of a pregnancy because the transferred embryos are abnormal.

Apparently at my age only 1 in 6-8 of my eggs are I likely to be chromosomally normal, so it might take a few cycles before we get an embryo that is normal and can be transferred. CGH testing is v expensive, but we need more information to determine whether the problem is with the embryos or the uterus, so I think it is worth doing.

We have decided to continue to pursue pregnancy until I am 40 (July 2015) after which move on with our lives one way or the other. I need to stop grieving the child I can't conceive and concentrate on enjoying the miracle that is the one that I have.

Good luck everyone! Xxx


----------



## V2R

Hey2have - I was knocked out on my last ec but I've never been asked this time, that might be discussed tomorrow at my scan. I wonder if my hospital test for immune factors, I will ask if this cycle fails.

Good luck with you egg thaw Captain how many do you have frozen? 19th is not far away. I am not clued up with all these tests that can be done. It would be great for your wee one to have a brother or sister but if he is your only one cherish every minute with him.xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies just to let you know today went well 14 eggs & sperm is looking really good so fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow to say how they are getting on they are doing half ivf other half icsi. I was feeling fine after ec but just in passed half hour I'm feeling lightheaded,sick & sore. Transfer will be sat all going well.

Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R I have fingers and toes crossed for you, 14 is amazing! Grow embies grow! Are you doing 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## V2R

It will be a 5 day a 3 day wasn't mentioned but I will know more tomorrow when they call me. That's the worst part over the embryologist didn't sound confident before ec. Just hope half or at least 5 fertilise xx


----------



## V2R

Hi just to let you all know. I have 6 fertilised eggs today & I will be in on Saturday for ET. I cant believe my eggs have made it I'm very happy. ICSI has been more successful for me I dont know how many eggs in each I might ask on Saturday.

Hope you are all well & keep updating xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R that's great news! How many embryos are you going to put back? I really hope this is it for you!! It'd be so nice to hear some good news.


----------



## V2R

We have decided to go by what the hospital advise but really we would be putting one back if it's a good quality egg only will go for two if they are weak. I will just see what happens on Saturday.
How are you doing? Are you keeping ok?


----------



## 2have4kids

Well that sounds OK then. I did a workout on Sunday and started bleeding again 5 hours after, after a warm shower. Then it stopped, did yoga monday at noon and today I have a martial arts fusion workout at noon. I haven't been at the gym in a while and was feeling really terrible with all the lazing around I've been doing while the bleeding was happening. So I hope Sundays' workout just rustled out the last of the bleed from the lost embryo and hopefully we're in the clear from here on out. 
I've got a dopplar in the mail via ebay. It might ease my mind with all that's happened so far. I'm itching to get past the 14 week danger zone. 
Other than that, all I can think about is baking, delivering this baby and quickly going back to do it all over again!!!


----------



## TooExcited

hello ladies how are you all doing?

V - great news on your embies - hope all 6 are top grade for you on Saturday!

2have - I think you should stop all this energetic exercise if its making you bleed! stick to the baking for now and enjoy cooking that embie!!

Captain - have you got any dates yet?

AFM - I saw my consultant yesterday. My clotting test and the nUK cells testing have both come back normal so I'm pleased with that. We had a really good appointment and have come back armed with a plan I feel good about. We're looking at starting Northisterone mid Feb with EC mid march. I was going to try and miss all the kitchen works we're having done but if I do that I roll in to year end at work which will be more stressful I think so on balance I'm going to offload the kitchen stress! it will be a good distraction!

Plan of action is to stim for an extra couple of days to try and mature up my eggs and to swap cyclogest for gestone (not overly happy about that but im willing to try anything!)

onwards and upwards!!! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Tooexcited that's a fantastic plan, I'm happy your tests came back negative too. One thing off your back!
That's exciting news for Feb then, do you need to downreg?

I continued classes all week and haven't bled a bit! I'm feeling great today. I had my first prenatal doc's appt and she set me up with a brand new hospital in our area. It'll be nice to have all new equipment and more staff to take care of my delivery.
I hope everyone is doing well and rolling into a fun weekend.


----------



## V2R

2have - Hope you pregnancy is smooth from now on concentrate on keeping yourself & baby healthy. I have heard yoga is good while pregnant. I tried it once years ago but it's not for me. Keep baking & forget about the gym you will have plenty time after wee one born. Are you finding out what you are having?

Too Excited - Brilliant the tests have come back all clear, that will be a great relief. Look forward to Feb keep your mind positive. The distraction of doing your kitchen will keep your mind off things.

Big day for me tomorrow I called hospital yest as I started to panic but all is ok. I cant believe I have gotten this far!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi v2r, how exciting about Saturday!!! Let us know how it goes.
I went to my scheduled fitness classes at noon this week and they were great! My kickboxing cardio lady has 7 children and modified everything for me. 
Today shopping at Costco with mom & healthcare paperwork (claims). :sick:
Tomorrow maybe a walk around the river with the oh.


----------



## V2R

Hey that's good your classes are getting modified to suit you, good when the instructor knows what they are doing.
Today has gone well it was over in 10minutes. I felt Like I was going to pee but how amazing the scan is perfect I can't believe it's snuggled in I just pray this works. My other embodies are slightly behind so they are being kept until tomorrow & hospital are calling to let me know how they are she's hoping an extra day will get them looking like the one I had transferred. I just can't believe I've gotten this far!! I test on 1st Feb.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## V2R

I ment embryos!!


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R said:


> Hey that's good your classes are getting modified to suit you, good when the instructor knows what they are doing.
> Today has gone well it was over in 10minutes. I felt Like I was going to pee but how amazing the scan is perfect I can't believe it's snuggled in I just pray this works. My other embodies are slightly behind so they are being kept until tomorrow & hospital are calling to let me know how they are she's hoping an extra day will get them looking like the one I had transferred. I just can't believe I've gotten this far!! I test on 1st Feb.
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

:bunny::headspin::bunny:
Can't wait to see your bfp!! I had double lines 6 days after on an frer. Fx for you v2r:happydance:


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone, how are you all? Much been happening?

I'm on the waiting game at moment it's driving me mad but the days seem to be passing quick. I've not felt anything from my wee blob hopefully it's snuggling in. Unfortunately my other embies didnt make it to freezing stage. Good thing about being pupo is my oh is cleaning out the cat litter & he luvs picking up the wee twix's lol..!!! 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## 2have4kids

When doyu test V2R? :dust:


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies,

Update from me - I'm pregnant we are over the moon I cant believe it. My scan is Feb 18th & I will be 7weeks & 1 day pregnant. I did wonder if I was pregnant how they worked it out..So another 2ww for the scan I want to have a look now & make sure everything is ok.
How are you all?x


----------



## 2have4kids

V2r that's fantastic! I'm so happy for you!! I guess you're due in late Sept? H&h 9 months!
:bunny::dance::headspin::bunny::dance::headspin::bunny::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I had my 12 week nauchal translucency test and it showed that the baby had died at 8 weeks. I'm trying to line up some immunopathology testing once I stop taking progesterone/estrogen and m/c or have a D&C. 

I've selected my next clinic to handle our donor egg ivf, Serum in Greece. They can do extensive tests for us and they have agreed to put back 3 or more embies and they have high rates of freezing embies (something that the clinics in Czech Republic don't.

I'm getting my head prepared to go through all of the paperwork again. This is the tough part and it looks like I'll need my doctor to get some other tests going as well for Serum.:growlmad:


----------



## TooExcited

Oh 2have - I am so so sorry. That is just awful news.

You sound amazingly strong about it and fantastic that you have already chosen your next clinic for next steps. Can I ask why you are still taking the progesterone? Once I had my m/c confirmed in sept I stopped taking it immediately and after 2 weeks the fetus still hadn't moved so had to have the medication to encourage it to clear.

I hope you get some answers. I'm so sad to hear this. I thought you and v2r were well on your way :cry:

Big hugs to you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## V2R

2have so sorry to read your news :-( did you have an early scan then nothing until 12 weeks? How awful for you. Its good you are making plans now when will you be allowed to start your next treatment? So feel for you it's a tough journey.

I dont know if I want to type this but I had my 7 week scan today all is looking good so that will be me left until 12 weeks now. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R it's ok, we'll try again and I'll get a karyotyping pathology done on this fetus to know what happened. 
We had scans done at 5 and 6 weeks because of the bleeds I had. I lost one of two embies early on. We saw a good strong heartbeat at the 6 week scan with the second and we saw the pocket from the second embryo that caused the bleeds. I really thought we were good to go.

I had a ski weekend arranged for last weekend so I didn't come off the progesterone & estrogen. I wanted to have my doc's appt first so that I can get a referral to a reproductive immunologist to do an immunopathology on the 'products of conception'. I started to bleed last night before I could take the progesterone so I didn't take the pills last night. I'm assuming it'll come quickly and took today off but so far not much of anything. But if I can't find that kind of doctor and it isn't a chromosomal problem with the embryo (2/3rds of m/c's are chromosomal anomalies) then I know I need to get checked out for immune issues. I only know of a clinic in California and a lab in Chicago to get tests done. It's getting pretty complicated and expensive now :growlmad:


----------



## V2R

So heartbreaking for you. It's good you are making forward plans. If its immune issues do you get blood tests etc? It surprises me that clinics dont test for every possible thing before doing Ivf I think more tests should be done.
Its also ashame it's costing you so much money I'm very lucky that we get three attempts with the goverment funding.

Have you any holidays planned? It would be good for you to get a break from it all


----------



## 2have4kids

V2R said:


> So heartbreaking for you. It's good you are making forward plans. If its immune issues do you get blood tests etc? It surprises me that clinics dont test for every possible thing before doing Ivf I think more tests should be done.
> Its also ashame it's costing you so much money I'm very lucky that we get three attempts with the goverment funding.
> 
> Have you any holidays planned? It would be good for you to get a break from it all

I just got finished taking a week holiday skiing and then last weekend was a long weekend and we went skiing for all 4 days again. I called in sick yesterday because I thought I was mc-ing too. I'd love more vacation time but my clients will divorce me :nope:


----------

